# Antifa Takes Over Seattle Area



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.  



ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...



Is doing that sort of thing Constitutional?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> ...



No.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Police precinct abandoned.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Is doing that sort of thing Constitutional?



It's an act of war!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 9, 2020)

They can have it....


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone


Seattle is a major port City on the Pacific Coast, and is obviously cooperating with naval support from similar autonomous zones in China: Hong Kong, Taiwan, Tibet, Wuhan, etc. in rebellion and insurrection against the United States of America.


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Is doing that sort of thing Constitutional?


Is this a Civil War or an actual foreign military invasion from China?


----------



## JGalt (Jun 9, 2020)

I say we nuke the entire place from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...








DNC leader Xi is most pleased by this development!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



I worry for America, these POS need to be stopped. Zero Tolerance. Fire WITH fire.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 348064



I was send an email from an American friend this occur in Austin, Texas these POS set in fire the things of homeless peoples. Disgusting. Shoot the Commie filth.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Seattle is a major port City on the Pacific Coast, and is obviously cooperating with naval support from similar autonomous zones in China: Hong Kong, Taiwan, Tibet, Wuhan, etc. in rebellion and insurrection against the United States of America.



Agreed! 

No wonder democrats want us disarmed.  No police...no DHS...no I.C.E.   

Their coup attempt isn't over yet!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> I say we nuke the entire place from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.



I WANT to NUKE them also. I am in and GAME


----------



## Oddball (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JGalt (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I say we nuke the entire place from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.
> ...



Careful now, you'll get put on a list. If some guy named "Mohamed" contacts you and offers to hook you up with some plutonium, he's probably an FBI agent.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 9, 2020)

Government knows it's about to be overthrown. Fort Worth Drops Charges Against 50 People Arrested for Rioting


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Careful now, you'll get put on a list. If some guy named "Mohamed" contacts you and offers to hook you up with some plutonium, he's probably an FBI agent.



I have some yellar cake I will let go cheap...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...



Black Lives Matter = continuation of The Black Panthers (Communist) Antifa = continuation of The Weather Underground (Communist)

Okay IMO you MIGHT have to let this play out to it's logical conclusion BUT by deliberately PUSHING them into the direction of setting off bombs, firebombs, liquid bombs, perhaps chemical attacks etc ONCE ANY of that occur you can have them slaughtered in the open.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> ...



You are correct. BLM was founded by three females who were communists.

Don't have a link, but it should be easy to find.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Nobody puts me on ANY list, but I am part of a team that puts OTHERS on Lists and we have VERY VERY BIG LISTS now, and as I have a Diplomatic Passport I am literally untouchable I can travel ANYWHERE and it is AGAINST International Law to search me or ask me ANY questions, it looks like this:






And as I the above I have Diplomatic Immunity and I am literally untouchable. I was actually emailing with someone in the FBI last week and also The US Department of Homeland Security and that darling is ALL I can say because I have to now observe strict Protocol.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...


I looked up the Seattle-Times and Post-Intelligencer, both newspapers that have "live feeds during such happenings as protests and riots;" in both cases, there in "no" mention of Antifa setting up and creating their own "autonomous zones."  It isn't happening.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Founders of Black Lives Matter movement visit Cincy
					

The founders of Black Lives Matter (BLM), the activist movement and viral Twitter hashtag, came to Cincinnati Monday to speak about the movement’s creation.




					www.newsrecord.org


----------



## JGalt (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I got put on a list a couple years ago. Sold a Korean War era US Army compass to a guy in the UK, on ebay. The compass dial had traces of radioactivity in the dial, so it would glow in the dark.

It set off the radiation detectors when it went through Customs in the UK, and they confiscated it. I got a nasty letter from the Postmaster General and the letter was forwarded to the DHS.

I still have that letter somewhere.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...



Let them have it!!! It's perfect!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...



It is ALWAYS the Communists and it ALWAYS will be until ALL Communists are DESTROYED.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



WTF?! That's crazy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> ...



The US MSM though can not be trusted now, you should know they are supporting the attempted Communist Insurrection.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Seattle is a major port City on the Pacific Coast, and is obviously cooperating with naval support from similar autonomous zones in China: Hong Kong, Taiwan, Tibet, Wuhan, etc. in rebellion and insurrection against the United States of America.
> ...



How is this being allowed to continue? This is crazed. Why can't The Donald send Federal Troops to crush the attempted Communist Insurrection? President Dwight Eisenhauer and President John F. Kennedy they were allowed to send Federal Troops to stop things not as DEMENTED as this.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I am uneasy about talks of disbanding police but American civilians are more heavily armed than our Army. And there are millions of veterans and many combat veterans. If things turn sour then we will form militias.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 9, 2020)

My daughter and her boyfriend live in Capitol Hill in Seattle. I just got off the phone with them.

The police precinct there is still fully staffed and operational. Barricades have been removed to allow protesters/marchers the ability to go through.

Antifa has successfully taken over nothing...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Yes 100% in support of Militias. I read that in The American Civil War (the First, this now the attempted Second one) President Abraham Lincoln Federalise the State Militias, I think The Donald should think about doing this.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn KKK Democrats...

A federal district judge ruled that the regular Republicans had won, and President Grant sent federal troops to *enforce the ruling*. Many Louisiana whites failed to comply, and instead established a shadow government and resorted to terrorism to intimidate and attack blacks and white Republicans.
*The Ulysses S. Grant Administration: 1869-1877*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



This entire Communist Insurrection directed IMO by Barack Obama aka filthy Marxist POS. The WARNING about him was there in 2008 but it was ignored. Obama connection to The Weather Underground Terrorist Bill Ayers as I already comment Antifa = The continuation of The Weather Underground, this why I mention the things about Antifa potentially setting off bombs in America JUST like The Weather Underground did.

Barack Obama = possibly the most DANGEROUS subversive and Anti-American man to ever be allowed into The White House and behind the scenes and in FRONT of the scenes he is STILL in control of the Left AND the Domestic Terrorists now attempting this Communist Insurrection:













			https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/barone/2008/08/22/obama-needs-to-explain-his-ties-to-william-ayers


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Barack Obama = possibly the most DANGEROUS subversive and Anti-American man to ever be allowed into The White House and behind the scenes and in FRONT of the scenes he is STILL in control of the Left AND the Domestic Terrorists now attempting this Communist Insurrection:



First attempt was a big fat goose egg and PBO and big Mike had to bail them out... If this would have happened in Chi Town instead of Lake titikaka, Mn. it would have been even a bigger mess... What a farce...


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 9, 2020)

Xi say: What we need do anything, we have Democrat!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...


That’s why they invented cluster bombs.


----------



## night_son (Jun 9, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone
> ...



Your idea sounds very romantic indeed and the tactician within me wants to analyze this possibility further. Problem is all American military and defense intelligence early warning radars, reconnaissance satellites, naval groups and submarine quick-line patrols would needs be taken offline in order for Chinese forces to either bomb or land on US soil. Unless all members of USPACOM, Space Command, etc. suddenly changed sides I don't see this kind of scenario bearing much fruit. But let's get romantic with it for kicks. What if all those massive container ships sailing from Chinese ports were loaded up to the gills with Chinese troops instead of rubber dog shit?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 9, 2020)

This story needs competent sources.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Barack Obama = possibly the most DANGEROUS subversive and Anti-American man to ever be allowed into The White House and behind the scenes and in FRONT of the scenes he is STILL in control of the Left AND the Domestic Terrorists now attempting this Communist Insurrection:
> ...



^^^^ This:



PBO is? Big Mike who? Chi Town is? Lake titikaka, okay I know that is not Japan so where is it? Mn? I think perhaps Vietnam?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 9, 2020)

Seattle has really changed since I was last there ...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Is doing that sort of thing Constitutional?
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 9, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Yes according to American MSM Antifa are White Supremacists and so Billyboom are you PROUD of being a racist White Supremacist?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2020)

As far as I can tell it's fake news.

Nothing on AP, Reuters, CNN, abc, CBS and so on.

Just RWNJ crap and YouTube.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

They tried it (and failed) in Minneapolis too...I wonder where else antifa is trying to take over? 


Rioters Take Over Minneapolis Hotel, Raise Over $138,000 on GoFundMe to Turn It Into Operations Base

Rioters had taken over the Sheraton Minneapolis Midtown Hotel and have crowdfunded over $138,000 to turn it into  shelter and operations base.


The Antifa militants and rioters claimed that they were given permission by the owner to take over the building after they opted to flee the city and evacuate their property, but they were evicted by the owner on Tuesday following a drug overdose in the building.









						Rioters Take Over Minneapolis Hotel, Raise Over $138,000 on GoFundMe to Turn It Into Operations Base
					

Rioters had taken over the Sheraton Minneapolis Midtown Hotel and have crowdfunded over $138,000 to turn it into  shelter and operations base. The Antifa militants and rioters claimed that they were given permission by the owner to take over the building after they opted to flee the city and...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 9, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> This story needs competent sources.



I don't need any source more competent than my daughter.

She lives right in the heart of Capitol Hill...


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> PBO is? Big Mike who? Chi Town is? Lake titikaka,



PBO = president barak obama
Big Mike = obamas man wife michelle 
Chi town = shitcago 
Lake titikaka is in south america (peru I thunk).


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 9, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Antifa Seizes Seattle PD, Sets Up 'Autonomous Zone' Just Like ISIS and the Paris Commune
					

Just as ISIS claimed territory, antifa seized part of Seattle. They took the police HQ and set up an




					pjmedia.com
				












						Anarchists & ‘Antifa’ occupy Seattle police station abandoned by ‘regime’ forces, set up ‘Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone’
					

After police in Seattle, Washington retreated from the Capitol Hill neighborhood, protesters took over the abandoned ‘regime’ precinct and erected barricades to mark an ‘autonomous zone’ for several blocks around it.




					www.rt.com
				












						Antifa seize abandoned police department, six blocks in Seattle Capitol Hill
					

A citizen reporter named Andy Ngo reports that Antifa took over an abandoned police precinct, barricaded themselves in a six-block area, and have armed guards. Townhall reporter Julio Rosas is following the same incident. Police were pulled out of the area. So, basically, Antifa seized land in...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 9, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa Seizes Seattle PD, Sets Up 'Autonomous Zone' Just Like ISIS and the Paris Commune
> 
> 
> Just as ISIS claimed territory, antifa seized part of Seattle. They took the police HQ and set up an
> ...



My daughter lives there.

It's not happening...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 9, 2020)

Cool!!!
Close it off,shut down the power and water and no one comes in or out.
   Drop some flyers once things get bad stating....turn in an antifa member for a ticket out.
    Contingent on verification of said antifa member so no you cant get rid of your mother in law.


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 9, 2020)

I bet they have already looted Starbucks. Lol


----------



## skye (Jun 9, 2020)

Seattle becomes Mogadishu.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> They tried it (and failed) in Minneapolis too...I wonder where else antifa is trying to take over?
> 
> 
> Rioters Take Over Minneapolis Hotel, Raise Over $138,000 on GoFundMe to Turn It Into Operations Base
> ...


And it didn't really happen.

Guess the source?

Gateway Pundit of course.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 10, 2020)

I haven't seen anything in any of the reputable news outlets about this at all.

Frankly, a large and well-connected conspiracy called "Antifa" does not exist. It's a hoax.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I haven't seen anything in any of the reputable news outlets about this at all.
> 
> Frankly, a large and well-connected conspiracy called "Antifa" does not exist. It's a hoax.


It's the new conservitard boogyman.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...


Well, now that we’ve got ‘em all in one place...


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...

Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!





*Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking *
_*Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and 
Setting Up Armed Security Watch — *_
*List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*


....reminiscent of Muslim_ 'No Go Zones' _in Britain

The antifa terrorists are advocating for “folks with firearms” to take shifts defending the barricades.


_Seattle @MayorJenny is allowing a dangerous situation to fester. #Antifa militants have taken over & created an “autonomous zone” in city w/their own rules. Police precinct abandoned. Antifa set up barricades to create a border. Calling for volunteers to provide armed guard. pic.twitter.com/ksQI4NI5kP
— Andy Ngô (@MrAndyNgo) June 9, 2020_


*Antifa Demands:  *
SURRENDER TO FASCIST ANTI-AMERICAN DOMESTIC TERRORISTS

Their demands include:

- Dis-armament and abolishment / elimination of Seattle police

- No use of 'armed force' during transition period - police are being eliminated. 
-- No guns, no batons, no riot shields, no chemical weapons, especially against those exercising their First Amendment right as Americans to protest.
* As police are being targeted, ambushed, and killed across the country while thugs, thieves, terrorists, and looters ransack, destroy, and burn

- NO jail / prisons for kids who commit heinous crimes - no accountability

- Reparations for victims of police brutality 
-- I would be open to allowing confirmed victims of police brutality to sue the police force / city of Seattle. 

- DECRIMINALIZATION OF THE ACTS PERPETRATED BY LOOTERS, THUGS, THIEVES, DOMESTIC TERRORISTS, ARSONISTS, ATTACKERS, MURDERERS...THE IMMEDIATE RELEASE OF THOSE ARRESTED FOR ENGAGING IN THESE CRIMES

- Immediate release of all people in jail for  a marijuana-related offense and expunge the related conviction.

- The immediate right to vote for all felons - which requires legislation to be passed....FOLLOWED by such legislation. 

- THE ABOLISHMENT OF IMPRISONMENT
-- No jail time for crimes committed - WTF?!

-  'Replacement of the current criminal justice system the creation of *'restorative/transformative accountability programs as a replacement for imprisonment'*
-- Restorative / transformative accountability programs'? WTF?!  So those responsible for 18 murders in 24 minutes and those who blew up and robbed 50 ATM machines in Chicago should not face jail time for doing so?  We are just going to have them attend groups - similar to AA: 
_
'Hi, I'm Tony (Hi Tony) I blew up and robbed 2 ATMs this week, killed 2 and wounded 1 in a drive-by....oh, and I killed a cop'.
-- Group hug, everybody!_


The United States does not negotiate with terrorists!  The police / military should roll through the barricades, 'liberate' the 6 blocks, and arrest anyone involved. 











						Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.
					

As we reported yesterday — Antifa domestic terrorists set up an “autonomous zone” in six square blocks in Seattle over the weekend. The antifa terrorists are advocating for “folks with firearms” to take shifts defending the barricades. The Antifa group set up barricades at the border and certain...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > They tried it (and failed) in Minneapolis too...I wonder where else antifa is trying to take over?
> ...



   Do you enjoy egg on your face?


----------



## kyzr (Jun 10, 2020)

Seattle?  A leftist haven.  
Antifa can do what they want there and no one will oppose them.  
They should be crushed, but that's not going to happen.  
They will be in the news cycle, with favorable MSM coverage, ad nauseum.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 10, 2020)

Been saying that Pantifa is a band of insurrectionists, and here we are.

Send in regular Army with Bradleys, round up the little commies and ship them off to GITMO.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Lock it down.
No food,water,electricity,cell service,phone service.....nothing!!!
    We'll see how long they can hold out.
After a week or two it'll be like the Berlin wall,wonder if they'll shoot those trying to escape?


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

Keep in mind Barry Hussein supported these thugs.


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
					

After SPD boarded up the East Precinct and left the area, protesters stayed into the night Monday at 12th and Pine and set up their own barricades to keep cars out.



					mynorthwest.com
				



No violence, no looting.
Just peaceful protesters there.
Gateway pundit is questionable source.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
> 
> 
> After SPD boarded up the East Precinct and left the area, protesters stayed into the night Monday at 12th and Pine and set up their own barricades to keep cars out.
> ...



  So taking six square blocks by force isnt looting?


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
> ...


Looting is breaking into private property & taking stuff.
Are there weapons? are weapons being used?


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

In the UK the police allowed Muslims to carve out their own 'No Go' Zones where the police did not go, the laws of Britain did not apply, and Muslims were / are allowed to rule by their own Sharia Law....Britain surrendered part of their nation to these Muslims.

Now Domestic Terrorists Antifa has 'captured' 6 square blocks in Seattle, have called for armed support to hold it, and have made demands for its release.  

Oh HELLLLL No!

Btw, whatever happened to the Leftist Extremists being totally against guns and wanting to strip them out of the hands of American citizens?   Domestic Terrorist Antifa has now claimed to have taken 6 Seattle blocks and are intent on using weapons to hold that part of the city...

....somewhere Barry and Bill Ayers are watching this and smiling....


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
> 
> 
> After SPD boarded up the East Precinct and left the area, protesters stayed into the night Monday at 12th and Pine and set up their own barricades to keep cars out.
> ...



I wonder what the new "owners" of this area would do to a person walking down the street in a MAGA hat.....


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2020)

build a wall around the territory that they occupy and post guards.    Nobody in and Nobody out.      For sustenance they can grow cucumbers


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



   Do you expect me to believe they are staying out of those six square blocks of buidings?
   Yeah...they're probably just camping out in the street right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> 
> Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!
> 
> ...


Oh no.  

You linked to Gateway Pundit.   





Our resident commies will be here shortly to tell you that because it came from GP, it means everything in that article is decreed immediately and irreparably false.  

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

Demands:



*The Seattle Police Department and attached court system are beyond reform. We do not request reform, we demand abolition.*_ We demand that the Seattle Council and the Mayor defund and abolish the Seattle Police Department and the attached Criminal Justice Apparatus. This means 100% of funding, including existing pensions for Seattle Police. At an equal level of priority we also demand that the city disallow the operations of ICE in the city of Seattle._
_In the transitionary period between now and the dismantlement of the Seattle Police Department, we demand that the use of armed force be banned entirely. No guns, no batons, no riot shields, no chemical weapons, especially against those exercising their First Amendment right as Americans to protest._
_We demand an end to the school-to-prison pipeline and the abolition of youth jails. Get kids out of prison, get cops out of schools. We also demand that the new youth prison being built in Seattle currently be repurposed._
_We demand that not the City government, nor the State government, but that the Federal government launch a full-scale investigation into past and current cases of police brutality in Seattle and Washington, as well as the re-opening of all closed cases reported to the Office of Police Accountability. In particular, we demand that cases particular to Seattle and Washington be reopened where no justice has been served, namely the cases of Iosia Faletogo, Damarius Butts, Isaiah Obet, Tommy Le, Shaun Fuhr, and Charleena Lyles._
_We demand reparations for victims of police brutality, in a form to be determined._
_We demand that the City of Seattle make the names of officers involved in police brutality a matter of public record. Anonymity should not even be a privilege in public service._
_We demand a retrial of all People in Color currently serving a prison sentence for violent crime, by a jury of their peers in their community._
_We demand decriminalization of the acts of protest, and amnesty for protestors generally, but specifically those involved in what has been termed “The George Floyd Rebellion” against the terrorist cell that previously occupied this area known as the Seattle Police Department. This includes the immediate release of all protestors currently being held in prison after the arrests made at 11th and Pine on Sunday night and early Saturday morning June 7th and 8th, and any other protesters arrested in the past two weeks of the uprising, the name Evan Hreha in particular comes to mind who filmed Seattle police macing a young girl and is now in jail._
_We demand that the City of Seattle and the State Government release any prisoner currently serving time for a marijuana-related offense and expunge the related conviction._
_We demand the City of Seattle and State Government release any prisoner currently serving time just for resisting arrest if there are no other related charges, and that those convictions should also be expunged._
_We demand that prisoners currently serving time be given the full and unrestricted right to vote, and for Washington State to pass legislation specifically breaking from Federal law that prevents felons from being able to vote._
_We demand an end to prosecutorial immunity for police officers in the time between now and the dissolution of the SPD and extant justice system._
_We demand the abolition of imprisonment, generally speaking, but especially the abolition of both youth prisons and privately-owned, for-profit prisons._
_We demand in replacement of the current criminal justice system the creation of restorative/transformative accountability programs as a replacement for imprisonment._
_We demand autonomy be given to the people to create localized anti-crime systems._
_We demand that the Seattle Police Department, between now and the time of its abolition in the near future, empty its “lost and found” and return property owned by denizens of the city._
_We demand justice for those who have been sexually harassed or abused by the Seattle Police Department or prison guards in the state of Washington._
_We demand that between now and the abolition of the SPD that each and every SPD officer turn on their body cameras, and that the body camera video of all Seattle police should be a matter of easily accessible public record._
_We demand that the funding previously used for Seattle Police be redirected into: A) Socialized Health and Medicine for the City of Seattle. B) Free public housing, because housing is a right, not a privilege. C) Public education, to decrease the average class size in city schools and increase teacher salary. D) Naturalization services for immigrants to the United States living here undocumented. (We demand they be called “undocumented” because no person is illegal.) E) General community development. Parks, etc._
_*We also have economic demands that must be addressed.*_

_We demand the de-gentrification of Seattle, starting with rent control._
_We demand the restoration of city funding for arts and culture to re-establish the once-rich local cultural identity of Seattle._
_We demand free college for the people of the state of Washington, due to the overwhelming effect that education has on economic success, and the correlated overwhelming impact of poverty on people of color, as a form of reparations for the treatment of Black people in this state and country._
_We demand that between now and the abolition of the SPD that Seattle Police be prohibited from performing “homeless sweeps” that displace and disturb our homeless neighbors, and on equal footing we demand an end to all evictions._
_We demand a decentralized election process to give the citizens of Seattle a greater ability to select candidates for public office such that we are not forced to choose at the poll between equally undesirable options. There are multiple systems and policies in place which make it impractical at best for working-class people to run for public office, all of which must go, starting with any fees associated with applying to run for public office._
_*Related to economic demands, we also have demands pertaining to what we would formally call “Health and Human Services.”*_

_We demand the hospitals and care facilities of Seattle employ black doctors and nurses specifically to help care for black patients._
_We demand the people of Seattle seek out and proudly support Black-owned businesses. Your money is our power and sustainability._
_We demand that the city create an entirely separate system staffed by mental health experts to respond to 911 calls pertaining to mental health crises, and insist that all involved in such a program be put through thorough, rigorous training in conflict de-escalation._
_*Finally, let us now address our demands regarding the education system in the City of Seattle and State of Washington.*_

_We demand that the history of Black and Native Americans be given a significantly greater focus in the Washington State education curriculum._
_We demand that thorough anti-bias training become a legal requirement for all jobs in the education system, as well as in the medical profession and in mass media._
_We demand the City of Seattle and State of Washington remove any and all monuments dedicated to historical figures of the Confederacy, whose treasonous attempts to build an America with slavery as a permanent fixture were an affront to the human race._


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

Did they say what they would do if demands were not met ?

I can see a case for using mustard gas here.

Save us a lot of wasted oxygen and skin.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Demands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, what a bunch of fucking lunatics.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Demands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 General Anthony McAuliffe's response jumps to my tongue when he was told to surrender.

   Nuts!!!


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

The McAuliffe's are now considered Nazis and counter revolutionaries.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

A religious cult locked themselves away on their own property (Waco), and the Democrat / Liberal response was to send in heavily armed, body-armor-wearing 'troops' in military-grade vehicles to raid the compound filled with women and children, & burn down their compound - causing women and children to be burned alive (instead of just back off and catch the leader shopping downtown later)......

...yet the same Democrats / Liberals will hail these cult-domestic terrorists as heroes and will negotiate and cave to their demands. 




.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

If I were KING, here are the demands I would immediately GRANT:

_9.  We demand that the City of Seattle and the State Government release any prisoner currently serving time for a marijuana-related offense and expunge the related conviction.

11.  We demand that prisoners currently serving time be given the full and unrestricted right to vote, and for Washington State to pass legislation specifically breaking from Federal law that prevents felons from being able to vote be repealed.

12.  We demand an end to prosecutorial immunity for police officers in the time between now and the dissolution of the SPD and extant justice system.

13.  We demand the abolition of imprisonment, generally speaking, but especially the abolition of both youth prisons and privately-owned, for-profit prisons.

18.  We demand that between now and the abolition of the SPD that each and every SPD officer in the United States of America be required to turn on their body cameras, and that the body camera video of all Seattle police should be a matter of easily accessible public record._


They can FUCK OFF on all their communist bullshit economic demands, and I would send the military in to clean them out simply for making such a demand.  We cannot abide the existence of commies.


.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Funny that.....

It's amazing to me that dems think this shit is going to be a winner come November.


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

dudmuck said:


> Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
> 
> 
> After SPD boarded up the East Precinct and left the area, protesters stayed into the night Monday at 12th and Pine and set up their own barricades to keep cars out.
> ...


You really are dumb.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> 
> Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!
> 
> ...




  They should be napalmed out.


----------



## wamose (Jun 10, 2020)

Trump is exhibiting more restraint than I would. If I were trying to control these antifa assholes, my people would have the OK to shoot when threatened. After 100 or so dead antifa terrorists, they'd change their evil ways.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters pack into Seattle City Hall, remain at East Precinct
> ...



Go find out.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

Round these self-identifying terrorists up & introduce them to where the US holds and interrogates terrorists:  GITMO

If Antifa wants to act like / be terrorists, we can and should accommodate.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



How about no?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> 
> Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!
> 
> ...



From Gateway Pundit? That’s totally garbage    media. Only weaklings idiots believed GP that includes retard Trump. Trump is full of shit.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Then quit bitching about things you won't do anything about. Makes you sound weak, like your orange Messiah.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



I'll try to spell out my point, you sack of worthless shit.

Anti-fa has taken over government functions in that area, allegedly, my question about what they would do to a MAGA hat wearing person is asking if their form of government would allow opposing viewpoints or would quash them. 

It would be like walking in NYC with a MAGA hat on and having the NYPD kick your ass for it. Granted you may get your ass kicked by civilians, but it wouldn't be the government (or in the case of this enclave the supposed government) attacking you for displaying an viewpoint they don't approve of.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> From Gateway Pundit? That’s totally garbage    media. Only weaklings idiots believed GP that includes retard Trump. Trump is full of shit.



So you can debunk what is being reported by posting links and information from 'legitimate' liberal sources....to back up[ your claim...


tick, tock, Char......you are on the clock. 

Link or liar / snowflake.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya'll seem to forget this is a Democratic state and those in charge have rendered the police abilities to be bystanders with no power to confront or control the actions of these terrorists. But even those 'in charge' of the state (gov Inslee) and city of Seattle (mayor Durkin) have had opposing views with the City Council members. City Council is calling for Durkins resignation...….and many members are supporting Antifa's actions. Including inviting them into the now empty east Precinct of SPD. But from what I understand, after Antifa left the building, SPD moved back in. But their power to police is still in question. 

Don't like Gateway Pundint? Here's a local source........ Protesters return to 'Free Capitol Hill' after packing into City Hall 


From what I can find out, or not.....any major local source like Seattle Times or PI or other news sources aren't giving much voice to this story. What a surprise


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> 
> Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!
> 
> ...


Here is my take on this King of the Hill match....In due time, there will be a response by the authorities. The authorities will choke off any support routes and stuff like that. When they have no food, water, medical they will ask for a Starbucks coffee and concede. If shooting starts, the Antifa freedom fighters-lol-will stop. Once they drop like flies, they will concede. They are not the bad asses they want you to think they are.


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Funny that.....
> 
> It's amazing to me that dems think this shit is going to be a winner come November.


I have an idea...

melt them and who like them take all the major cities, the exodus with go to fly over country where the vast majority of food comes from. So, everyone will build a wall and they will starve.

popcorn ready


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Demands:
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Funny that.....
> 
> It's amazing to me that dems think this shit is going to be a winner come November.


And if Trump is smart, he will do like they did to him and "white supremacists" and make every effort he can to tie these commie loons to the Democrat party.  

.


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that.....
> ...


Most people know that. I feel many are coming around. They can’t deny what they see. Sure, those protecting the white House used tear gas or whatever it was and that is worse? Even if people lobbed bottles or not, you don’t move back, you get handled. Case closed. Photo op or not.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 10, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> 
> Time to CRUSH Antifa holding 6 blocks in Seattle 'hostage'!
> 
> ...






I just read the title of this thread. I won't read anymore of it because I know it's all a lie.

The title is a lie.

I found the truth in a real newspaper. Not the gateway pundit. You will never get anything even close to truth from that far right radical extremist propaganda mill.

Antifa isn't anywhere near there. The people there clearly and loudly say they are protesters and Black Lives Matter. Not Antifa. 

All they did was block off the police precinct. Not 6 blocks. The precinct is on Capitol Hill East of downtown.

Once the police were gone, the violence stopped. It's been peaceful. The streets were open but closed and the leaders of protesters are working with the police to open the streets.

There's no radicals. No Antifa. No 6 blocks blocked off. Nothing you have posted is even remotely close to truth. 

Stop lying. Intelligent people know it's all lies and tune you out. You are doing a lot of harm to the Republican Party and our nation. 

If you have to lie through your teeth why should anyone pay any attention to anything you post and how valid is your point if none of it is true?

Here is the truth:









						'Property of the People': Protesters set up camp outside SPD East Precinct
					

SEATTLE – On Tuesday, for the second straight night, barricades lined the Capitol Hill...




					www.seattlepi.com
				




SEATTLE – On Tuesday, for the second straight night, barricades lined the Capitol Hill streets surrounding the East Precinct of the Seattle Police Department.

“Super safe, super peaceful, great vibe. It’s just a community coming together,” said Raz Simone, a community leader who said he’s simply a voice of the protestors. "The people recognize that this building is the people's. We paid for it with our taxes. We just want to make sure it’s used for the right reasons.”

Midway through the evening, protestors hung a banner on the East Precinct that read, “Property of the People.” There were signs and graffiti lining the streets that read "Welcome to Free Capitol Hill" and "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone."

SPD Chief Carmen Best met with Simone and other protestors earlier on Tuesday as part of an effort to negotiate.

“They were asking for open streets, we opened them,” said Best. “That’s what we were doing. They’re not open right now, and maybe this negotiation can help with that.”

While no police were visible for a second straight night, a spokesperson for the Seattle Police Department said they are responding to 911 calls to the East Precinct.


When asked what SPD’s next move was when it comes to re-occupying the East Precinct, a spokesperson said they do not provide tactics or operations information to ongoing incidents.

Mary Ewald lives two blocks away and said the scene had remained peaceful since the police left the area on Monday.

“Everything calmed down immediately as soon as the police left the precinct. And people were just free to gather,” said Ewald.

Some nearby businesses told KOMO News they did fear of the potential for violence from an uprising without SPD present. However, crews on scene have not witnessed any violence since the police left.

Protestors have organized medics, legal aid, and free food and drinks.

“It’s all very inspiring,” said Ewald. “It brings about a lot of hope to see the commitment of so many young people day after day.”

Simone said they will stay “as long as it takes.”

Simone said occupying the East Precinct is part of the protestors' initiative to defund the Seattle Police Department. He said the mission is part of the Black Lives Matter movement.


"You can feel that we’re in the middle of history,” said Simone. “Don’t wait ‘til the problem is on your doorstop to start dealing with it. You want to deal with it immediately so the problem doesn’t get to your doorstep.”


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> ...


So the photos are fake, the demands are fake? So, you endorse their behavior?


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> And it didn't really happen.
> 
> Guess the source?
> 
> Gateway Pundit of course.


Are you STILL sticking with your mis-information?  Or are your lies intentional?


----------



## Skull (Jun 10, 2020)

They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:

Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.


----------



## Dana7360 (Jun 10, 2020)

HereinVirginia said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...







I don't know what their demands are beyond defunding the police. Yes, I believe that funding to the police must be slashed. Put the money to much better use.

Here's a thought, prevent the problem before it happens then the police won't be needed.

Better schools, better opportunity for everyone. After school activities. Teaching everyone a sense of community. Better mental health care, better substance abuse rehab care. There are so many things that need to be addressed but aren't because the money goes to the police.

It's much cheaper to buy a basketball hoop or educate a child or give everyone the same opportunities than it is to buy a tank or machine guns or swat teams or any of the weapons of war that our police now have and use on our own citizens.

Antifa isn't anywhere near there. I've seen a lot of people paranoid and over react to the so called "threat of Antifa" but I haven't actually seen any one from Antifa, I haven't seen or read any reports of someone from Antifa being arrested for any violence or looting.

I have seen and read articles about the boogaloo boys who have been violent and looting. Some have been arrested with Molotov cocktails and other weapons. The boogaloo boys are a far right radical extremist group who hates the police and wants to overthrow the government.

From what I have been reading it's been far right radical extremists who have been violent. Not the protesters.

One of them drove his car into protesters in Seattle, got out of his car and shot people then ran into the crowd. Turns out, the guy is the brother of a cop at the precinct the protesters were in front of. Hummmm. Strange that the brother of a cop who was inside that precinct would do that isn't it?

Photos don't tell the whole story. Photos can be altered very easily in photoshop or other copycat graphic programs.

I've seen photos that aren't even altered be passed off as portraying the exact opposite of the truth of what they portrayed.

So where are the photos you claim prove your lies are true? I would like to see them. I will wan you now, I'm a professional photographer. I've been using photoshop since it's first version in the 1980s. I can spot an altered image from a mile away so be careful of what you claim.

Meanwhile I will believe my eyes. I was born and raised in Seattle. I went up to Capitol Hill yesterday. Everything you claim is happening, isn't happening. Everything in that article I posted claims is happening is actually happening.

No 6 blocks blocked off. Just one police precinct. No Antifa. Just your regular people fed up and protesting. No violence. Nothing of what you claim is happening.

So you and that pack of lies from the gateway pundit can stick a sock in it.

All you're doing is causing more harm to republicans. The only people who will actually buy that pack of lies is an already established trump supporter. They will already vote for him. It's everyone else you are going to have a very bad problem with. People like me who are Independents, I've been registered Independent since 1978, see your lies, that you're totally bat crap crazy and run from you in total horror.

Independents like me are who decide elections yet you're doing all you can to drive us to vote for democrats whether we want to or not.

Good job.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2020)

You mean they have not taken over that city already?

I thought they did years ago...........


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > This is no longer about George Floyd, & Antifa just made a FATAL mistake, proving they are the Domestic Terrorist Group the President says they are...
> ...


Thanks, One Trick.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Time to send in the National Guard.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.


I was telling a liberal friend of this takeover in Seattle yesterday and she hadn't heard anything about it, naturally, because she is a CNN/MSNBC watcher but her response to my revelation was just more talk about distancing!  Liberals are not concerned that the law of the jungle is taking over until it comes to their doors.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2020)

If I were the police, I would refuse to show up. Let the fucking animals take over, then we'll see how Dimocrat politicians handle it without police.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> If I were the police, I would refuse to show up. Let the fucking animals take over, then we'll see how Dimocrat politicians handle it without police.



The problem is there are probably some normal people living in the neighborhood who are now under the "authority" of lefty totalitarian assholes.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Time to send in the National Guard.


Na, let it burn.

And let all of those Left wing voters enjoy their new "government"

It's the government they deserve.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > If I were the police, I would refuse to show up. Let the fucking animals take over, then we'll see how Dimocrat politicians handle it without police.
> ...


There were also Jews trapped in the former socialist utopia of Nazi Germany as well.

All you can do is plead with them to leave ASAP.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

I saw they abandoned one of their precincts, too, I believe yesterday.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 10, 2020)

Votto said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


I don't want Democrat voters leaving those places and moving to red states.  Let them all rot in there.


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


But that is what cancer does.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

Votto said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I wouldn't go that far. The thing is this is still the USA, why should I be forced to move because local government or "government" decides to be unconstitutional assholes?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 10, 2020)

lol, how can they take over a city?  Are people not working when they normally would or going about their business?

Sounds like some provocateurs.  Just walk by them and tell them to F off if they try to stop you.  What are they doing?  Opening fire on citizens?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 10, 2020)

AquaAthena said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> > They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> ...


It has been my experience that even white liberals have the foresight of a gold fish. That is why I always tell them that I hope they get to enjoy some of the enrichment that they so gleefully vote for and support...you know...rape...assault...armed robbery...the good stuff!


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.



Can someone tell me, do we negotiate with terrorists?


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> HereinVirginia said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



  You aren’t an independent. You are hard left, anti-Trump, Jewish and vote Democrat.  Why do you think you can disguise yiursrlf as a regular American?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 10, 2020)

Who's the ANTIFA leader in Seattle?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.


The government of Seattle is famously left wing Democratic, so they deserve this insanity.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual (Jun 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> lol, how can they take over a city?  Are people not working when they normally would or going about their business?
> 
> Sounds like some provocateurs.  Just walk by them and tell them to F off if they try to stop you.  What are they doing?  Opening fire on citizens?



what willful ignorance.

Trump should declare a national emergency and send in the Washington National Guard with orders to arrest every single one of these terrorists and charge them with federal crimes.  If state or local government officials attempt to intervene, arrest them too.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 10, 2020)

^^^^ nuts  ---or to use professional jargon ^^^^
*FRUITY*


----------



## Votto (Jun 10, 2020)

Ame®icano said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> > They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> ...


It goes something like this

Government:  What do you want?

Terrorist:  You know, social justice stuff

Government:  What does that mean?

Terrorist:  Give us your money, land, and possessions!

Government:  You mean what we took from the American Indians?

Terrorist: Yep, it's ours now!


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Who's the ANTIFA leader in Seattle?



are you really asking for the leader of a cell based non hierarchical organization?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > If I were the police, I would refuse to show up. Let the fucking animals take over, then we'll see how Dimocrat politicians handle it without police.
> ...



It will be a good lesson for them. Let them see first hand the results of continually voting for liberals.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



I live in NYC in a neighborhood that went to Trump by Election District in 2016. There are areas of sanity in even the most progressive shitholes.


----------



## Skull (Jun 10, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The government of Seattle is famously left wing Democratic, so they deserve this insanity.



Not just the government, but many citizens too. Several videos or pix within this article:

Watching in real time as Seattle descends into anarchy


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 10, 2020)

The bolsheviks
The brown shirts
The khmer rouge
The red guard
The movement (castro army)
Antifa


Welcome. When the power is seized by propping up victims of capitalism and propping themselves up as robin hoods is finished, the useful idiots are in the way.

The mass killing then follows.

Welcome....


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 10, 2020)

Peaceful protest... in Brussels. What exactly are they protesting there?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the ANTIFA leader in Seattle?
> ...



A cell?

Who is calling the shots within ANTIFA? Give us a name or two.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 10, 2020)

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > lol, how can they take over a city?  Are people not working when they normally would or going about their business?
> ...




I don't know, you guys care to much about some rabble rousers.  We used to have sit ins and all kinds of trouble makers in university.  I just went about my business.  Sometimes strangers would bother me and ask me to join clubs or find God.  I'd nod and keep walking, or even make a dry smart ass joke.

We talk about Snowflakes all the time, now they are to be viewed as anything but a nuisance?  lol, come on man.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > The government of Seattle is famously left wing Democratic, so they deserve this insanity.
> ...


About 84% of its citizens are Democrats; that's why the city government is far left.  I say, let Seattle burn.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2020)

Votto said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Skull said:
> ...




You mean what American indians took from other American Indians before the Europeans arrived....


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 10, 2020)

2aguy said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



You mean what American Indians took from dinosaurs before American Indian took it from them, before the Europeans arrived...


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Two tweeters in this article, who are now hiding their posts. 

Antifa Domestic Terrorists Take Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle - Set Up Security Watch - Call for Armed Volunteers


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 10, 2020)

Take a quick look at their logistics. A safe bet is that two weeks' siege and they come out with their hands up.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2020)

depotoo said:


> I saw they abandoned one of their precincts, too, I believe yesterday.


That was the Capital Hill precinct which is why Antifa is in charge of Capital Hill today.
Who wants to defend Antifa now?


----------



## night_son (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.



_They_ haven't conquered anything. For now, for this moment government is allowing them to exist. Apparently some American Politicians do negotiate with terrorists. Could be our POTUS is allowing these children to throw a tantrum on social media so sane Americans are left with no doubt this November what the end of his presidency will look like for them. On the other hand, enough is enough already. Get some CAG or Rangers in there, do it covertly—plain clothes uniforms—and waste these toy revolutionaries. Give them a surprise from the skies.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Two tweeters physically took over 6 square city blocks? They are, according to you, occupying stolen property 
(and presumably holding inhabitants hostage) and making negotiation demands. And we do not know their names? 

You don't see how ridiculous you sound, do you? 

You will believe anything.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 10, 2020)

Our resident RW evidence seekers believe that ANTIFA has taken over 6 city blocks in Seattle and 
it isn't being covered by FOX News.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2020)

‘Welcome to Free Capitol Hill’ — Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone forms around emptied East Precinct — UPDATE
					

With reporting by Jake Goldstein-Street and Alex Garland The first night in the so-called Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone that has formed in the wake of police giving up the week-long blockade of the …




					www.capitolhillseattle.com
				




News from inside the bee hive.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*!  

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaKN3blWsAIZHTI?format=png&name=small


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.



Well not exactly as the Gateway Pundit says.  









						Seattle protesters storm City Hall, demand mayor resign after driving police out of area, declaring autonomous zone
					

Hundreds of protesters stormed Seattle's City Hall on Tuesday night calling for the mayor to resign, just days after the nearby police precinct boarded up and removed blockades from the streets to allow protesters to march freely to the area of Capitol Hill.




					www.foxnews.com
				




FOX says nothing about anti-fa, but it does say this:



> After nearly two weeks of sparring -- during which protesters threw glass bottles, rocks, and other items at police, and officers deployed pepper spray and tear gas to break up crowds -- the police department made efforts to roll back aggressive policing tactics in an effort to quell the violence.
> 
> *Since the police cleared out two nights ago, the area has remained relatively peaceful, despite the ongoing demonstrations.*



Maybe the police are the reason the protests turned violent.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaKN3blWsAIZHTI?format=png&name=small



    So they're already a victim of their own stupidity...  
I'll donate some raw chicken and some beef hot dogs to the cause.
  Dumbfucks havent been there for two days and they're already starving.
    This is a microcosm of what we've already warned the left about.
    Fuck with the fly over states and you better get a taste for asphalt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > They tried it (and failed) in Minneapolis too...I wonder where else antifa is trying to take over?
> ...



^^^^ Communist Shit Bag.

Sorry it's Fox, I hear that Mother Jones and Slate have shut down their operations because they are too busy out there sucking Black cock and taking it up the ass from the rioting and looting and ChimpingOut zoo animals.























						Seattle protesters storm City Hall, demand mayor resign after driving police out of area, declaring autonomous zone
					

Hundreds of protesters stormed Seattle's City Hall on Tuesday night calling for the mayor to resign, just days after the nearby police precinct boarded up and removed blockades from the streets to allow protesters to march freely to the area of Capitol Hill.




					www.foxnews.com
				




If you don't like Fox, here's the same thing about these Communist Shit Bag's with their "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone" from an Independent Source:














						A look inside Seattle's newly-formed 'Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone'
					

On Monday, police left the East Precinct on 12th and Pine, an area now replaced by what's known as the "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone."



					mynorthwest.com
				










			https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2020/06/10/43884077/the-future-of-capitol-hills-new-autonomous-zone-is-predictable
		














						‘You’re Now Leaving the USA’: Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone Map in Seattle
					

Protesters have declared a police-free zone in Seattle called the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ for short.) See photos, maps, and learn more.




					heavy.com
				
















						Seattle protesters take City Hall, declare police-free autonomous zone, demand mayor resign
					

Demonstrators are occupying the “Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone” and calling for defunding the police.




					thehill.com
				
















						Seattle's Approach to Protesters Creating 'Autonomous Zone' at Abandoned Police Station? Appeasement
					

Seattle, Wash. — Protesters have quickly made themselves at home outside the now-abandoned Seattle Police East Precinct. While they are happy with their small victory at "owning" a few city




					townhall.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EaKN3blWsAIZHTI?format=png&name=small



Starve the fuckers, let them starve.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > And it didn't really happen.
> ...



They are DEMANDING that the Seattle Mayor resigns, she's not Marxist enough and so begins History Repeating and more than 100 years later AGAIN the Bolsheviks are making their move to oust the Mensheviks.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Who's the ANTIFA leader in Seattle?
> ...


They are like Isis or the Taliban.   No leader.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*!
> ...



This whole thing that is happening in America now, the ChimpOuts, the rioting, the looting, the vandalism, the attempt at mass Insurrection from the Far Left Shit Bags etc perhaps THIS is the reason why America was put on the COVID-19 Hoax Lockdown "STAY INDOORS! STAY INDOORS! THE PLAGUE! THE PLAGUE!" and ALL the while DECENT, LAW-ABIDING AMERICANS were staying indoors, off the streets, inside their houses etc the TRAITORS aka Democrats aka Communist FILTH were planning with their Hired Thugs aka Black Lives Matter and Antifa aka Neo-Marxist FILTH were planning ALL that is happening now.

I mean do the math, ALL is quiet in America for MONTHS and then approx 10 DAYS after States begin to reopen: Cue MASS RIOTING! MASS LOOTING! MASS VANDALISM! Attempted Communist Insurrection complete with NO SOCIAL DISTANCING! GATHERINGS OF MORE THAN 10 PEOPLES! Illustrating that COVID-19 was a fucking Hoax and illustrating that as we knew only the old and already sick were in danger from the thing.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2020)

Penelope said:


>


Demands made 

We demand the right to open our businesses and go to work.


----------



## daveman (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Demands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Communists are stupid as fuck.


----------



## Redcurtain (Jun 10, 2020)

Progressives are rioting progressives!? Wow


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

It seems they have a warlord in charge now. 

Not sure of his name...he should call himself lord humongous.


----------



## daveman (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, stupid Commie dumbasses...if you can't feed yourselves, you're not autonomous.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



  I see ****** toes!!!! Thats racist!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> HereinVirginia said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



May you live in interesting times.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> It seems they have a warlord in charge now.
> 
> Not sure of his name...he should call himself lord humongous.



It's probably a Tranny, you know:





NEWS FLASH: Photograph just in of the Antifa Warload of The Peoples Republic of Seattle:


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 10, 2020)

daveman said:


> View attachment 348500
> 
> Hey, stupid Commie dumbasses...if you can't feed yourselves, you're not autonomous.


LMAO! Think they called the cops to report a robbery?

Vegan meat? Yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Funny that.....
> 
> It's amazing to me that dems think this shit is going to be a winner come November.



It's amazing to be that Republicans think anyone with half a brain is still swallowing the President's lies:









						As President Trump Condemns 'Antifa,' Protest Records Show Scant Evidence
					

Officials have offered little evidence that antifa-aligned protesters are behind a movement that has appeared in all 50 states




					time.com
				












						51 Protesters Facing Federal Charges—Yet No Sign Of Antifa Involvement
					

Attorney General William Barr and other top government officials have frequently blamed Antifa activists for the violence stemming from recent demonstrations in the wake George Floyd's death; however, in NPR's review of court documents of 51 individuals facing federal charges related to protests,...




					www.forbes.com
				












						Little evidence of antifa links in U.S. prosecutions of those charged in protest violence
					

By Sarah N. Lynch, Mark Hosenball, Mica Rosenberg and Brad Heath




					www.reuters.com
				




*Nobody believes Donald Trump any more.  He's going to have to have EVIDENCE, WITNESSES, ACTUAL MEMBERS OF ANTIFA BEING ARRESTED FOR CRIMES.*


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> HereinVirginia said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


They are peaceful because they stopped doing stuff? It’s peaceful to do what they did and set up road blocks. Am I entirely missing the point that there are zero roads blocks, zero demands and that everyday people like you can go freely without a care in the world? They just started. Wait until they dish out their own justice. Are you telling me the cops were not neutered by local leadership? They just said let’s go get a beer, you can have whatever? Anyone can drive down all the streets surrounding the precinct like nothing happened?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that.....
> ...



   So you're dumb canadian ass thinks all these riots aren't actually happening?
    Go ahead and say it's all lies,I dare you.


----------



## HereinVirginia (Jun 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that.....
> ...


Bold typing means somebody is really trying to get you to believe them.
 Interesting, each article headline essentially mimics the other, hmmmm? Drive by media much?


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 10, 2020)

HereinVirginia said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > HereinVirginia said:
> ...


UMMM....

Soros/foreign entity-funded Antifa just 'secured' a 6 block area they are promising to guard / keep with guns - an armed domestic-terrorist ' No-Go' zone and have released demands...

GITMO should have new inhabitants by this time tomorrow...

.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2020)

HereinVirginia said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > HereinVirginia said:
> ...



   Of course you cant go get a beer,thats capitalism.
That and the fags have already drank it all anyway.

    You know what? I've come to the conclusion that I'm enjoying this shit.
   It ain't happening to me and it will only lead to the destruction of the liberal cause.
    I hope they keep it up till November,although I think they've already done enough to fuck themselves before the election.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Fricking unbelievable.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> It's probably a Tranny, you know:


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Geeesh, lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably a Tranny, you know:
> ...



^^^^


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Just wow from police press conference a bit ago-

Seattle Police says they have received reports of barricades being set up in the area along with "citizen checkpoints." The department says they have also received "credible" reports of citizens and businesses being asked for a fee to be inside the area set up by protesters. 

Nollette asked that anyone who has been subjected to these demands call 911.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Just wow from police press conference a bit ago-
> 
> Seattle Police says they have received reports of barricades being set up in the area along with "citizen checkpoints." The department says they have also received "credible" reports of citizens and businesses being asked for a fee to be inside the area set up by protesters.
> 
> Nollette asked that anyone who has been subjected to these demands call 911.



*"reports of citizens and businesses being asked for a fee to be inside the area set up by protesters."*

That is called Extortion and it is a crime. Shoot the POS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Just wow from police press conference a bit ago-
> 
> Seattle Police says they have received reports of barricades being set up in the area along with "citizen checkpoints." The department says they have also received "credible" reports of citizens and businesses being asked for a fee to be inside the area set up by protesters.
> 
> Nollette asked that anyone who has been subjected to these demands call 911.



Across America soon the finger will have to be pulled out and the extreme cracking of the whip begin on this Communist filth.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 10, 2020)

Seattle has abandoned the rule of law.  Is this a foretaste of what's to come?
					

Protesters and demonstrators in Seattle have set up what they're calling the Capital Hill Autonomous Zone  around the 11th Precinct police ...




					bayourenaissanceman.blogspot.com


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> "reports of citizens and businesses being asked for a fee to be inside the area set up by protesters."



I've said it a thousand times...any racial argument is all about GIMME FREE MONEY!  MOE MONAYYY...MOE MONAAAYYYY! 

Every single time without fail!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Seattle has abandoned the rule of law.  Is this a foretaste of what's to come?
> 
> 
> Protesters and demonstrators in Seattle have set up what they're calling the Capital Hill Autonomous Zone  around the 11th Precinct police ...
> ...



The Communist filth hate America this much "You are now leaving the USA" they are Traitors and should be dealt with Historically as ALL Traitors EVERYWHERE were ALWAYS dealt with: Execution.


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

daveman said:


> View attachment 348500
> 
> Hey, stupid Commie dumbasses...if you can't feed yourselves, you're not autonomous.


Please tell me that is real.


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Funny that.....
> ...


You really are clueless. Stay the fuck in Canada you lunatic.

Antifa is burning, rioting, and looting.  They aren't trying to hide it, moron.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 10, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Seattle has abandoned the rule of law.  Is this a foretaste of what's to come?
> 
> 
> Protesters and demonstrators in Seattle have set up what they're calling the Capital Hill Autonomous Zone  around the 11th Precinct police ...
> ...



These are their insane demands:


----------



## Nostra (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Her IQ is in the negative numbers.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dumbfucks havent been there for two days and they're already starving.



I just had a *BRILLIANT* ider!  

Since they are starving...lets send them an EMPTY BAG of frozen peas and a note that reads... 

NO JUSTICE...NO PEAS!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 10, 2020)

Is anyone really still thinking we can deal with these democrat socialists in a peaceful way through elections and all that?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 10, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Keep digging yourself a deeper hole.


----------



## daveman (Jun 10, 2020)

Nostra said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 348500
> ...


It is.  Commies are retarded.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > PBO is? Big Mike who? Chi Town is? Lake titikaka,
> ...



Lake titikaka my version of the following...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2020)

Skull said:


> They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> 
> Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.


People, this is a civil war, and we cannot tolerate or bargain with t5hese traitors.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 10, 2020)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> > They have  conquered several city blocks and now present their demands to government:
> ...


You sow the wind, you reap the whirlwind.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 10, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Who?

That guy is the leader of ANTIFA?

He’s a rapper.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 10, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Ya'll seem to forget this is a Democratic state and those in charge have rendered the police abilities to be bystanders with no power to confront or control the actions of these terrorists. But even those 'in charge' of the state (gov Inslee) and city of Seattle (mayor Durkin) have had opposing views with the City Council members. City Council is calling for Durkins resignation...….and many members are supporting Antifa's actions. Including inviting them into the now empty east Precinct of SPD. But from what I understand, after Antifa left the building, SPD moved back in. But their power to police is still in question.
> 
> Don't like Gateway Pundint? Here's a local source........ Protesters return to 'Free Capitol Hill' after packing into City Hall
> 
> ...




  The press is doing its job of hiding rather than providing information. My brother lives in Tacoma and works in Seattle. He told me this morning they are burning buildings to the ground and that several areas of Seattle are now no-go zones where leftists with clubs stop people and question them for political orthodoxy. This is a communist takeover.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Welp, hannity and ingraham are finally reporting on this subject. 

What caught me is the guy on hannity said there was a plan in the works to take the area back with police...but he said he just couldn't see that happening with how well armed they are & how entrenched they are. 

Sounds like war is coming.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Welp, hannity and ingraham are finally reporting on this subject.
> 
> What caught me is the guy on hannity said there was a plan in the works to take the area back with police...but he said he just couldn't see that happening with how well armed they are & how entrenched they are.
> 
> Sounds like war is coming.


It will depend on how resolved they are to stay.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 10, 2020)

*Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch 
— 
List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​








						Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.
					

As we reported yesterday — Antifa domestic terrorists set up an “autonomous zone” in six square blocks in Seattle over the weekend. The antifa terrorists are advocating for “folks with firearms” to take shifts defending the barricades. The Antifa group set up barricades at the border and certain...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



10 Jun 2020 ~~ By Jim Hoft
*As we reported yesterday — Antifa domestic terrorists set up an “autonomous zone” in six square blocks in Seattle over the weekend.* 
The Antifa terrorists are advocating for “folks with firearms” to take shifts defending the barricades. 
The Antifa group set up barricades at the border and certain areas for dining and public speech.
Andy Ngo reported on this yesterday.
*TRENDING:* Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch -- List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept. 
*The Antifa mob believes the district now belongs to them.*
The news out of Seattle this morning is super inspiring. The East Precinct has fallen and the Free Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone has arisen in its place pic.twitter.com/Y0u7AvGa10​


> — Battle Bird (@calybird) June 9, 2020


*On Tuesday “Free Capitol Hill” the Antifa “Autonomous Zone” released its list of demands from the Seattle and Washington State governments.
The list includes reparations, ending the police and free stuff — pretty much what you would expect from a bunch of illiterate leftie kids.*
Via Medium:
*Given the historical moment, we’ll begin with our demands pertaining to the Justice System.*



Comment:
Hmm...., did everyone within this captive 6 block area agree to this "Take Over"/ Are property owners and their rights protected?  like an insurrection. Did the people within this area elect Antifa to lead them?
I hope that the city has thought this through and shut all utilities and water to the area subjugated by Antifa... 
I sonder if their next move is to disarm all the citizens living within the controlled area? Will they allow people to leave or are they 
I predict that like #OWS occupations, #Antifa will also create the toxic *waste* dumps, stench and a health hazards just as similar to those people occupying federal land in North Dakota, Antifa will perform the same service in Seattle.  
I also understand that they have people walking around with loaded firearms. They've called for an armed insurrection, well they've got it now. Let's see how they handle it. What stores will they loot in that 6 block area? how many not toting their mantra will be injured, maimed and even killed. 
This is an experiment that will not end well for the citizens of Seattle nor for the members of Antifa in their efforts of insurrection .


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...


Anyone recognize this?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> —
> List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​
> 
> ...



Let them own it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2020)

I could not care less about shithole Seattle or a gaggle of soy boys in skinny jeans and fat assed women with purple hair.

Send the Guard in and end this stupid shit.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



War is Peace. Antifa means Anti-Fascist because Lakota is ignorant


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 10, 2020)

This is the most appropriate counter demand 
Be out of there by midnight or be removed by force if necessary including lethal
After the tears and sky wailing  have subsided, behavior Will Change. 
It’s all they have left us.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



How come the leftist democrats, not stopping this widespread criminal behavior?

Where is the Mayor and the Governor?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



Taking over 6 city blocks is "anti-Fascists"?


----------



## excalibur (Jun 10, 2020)

The idiot Governor is unaware.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> —
> List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​
> 
> ...


Sounds like when white people stole the land from the NA's or when whites attacked Black Wall Street.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> List Includes Reparations



Say it isn't so!  *GIMME FREE MONEY?*  Who'da Thunk?    

Hey crapitus...are you still calling this fake news?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2020)

ANIFTA wants to play army? Send in the Army

Over in...oh about 3 hours


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 10, 2020)

excalibur said:


> The idiot Governor is unaware.



I am watching him stumble around from Eastern Washington where I live.

He still has most of the state shut down, despite negligible China Virus presence, he is an idiot.


----------



## Shelzin (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662


I tend to ignore what people say, when their actions support something entirely different.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> —
> List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​
> 
> ...



Fence off the area and keep em caged in for three months.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 10, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> As far as I can tell it's fake news.
> 
> Nothing on AP, Reuters, CNN, abc, CBS and so on.
> 
> Just RWNJ crap and YouTube.


The protestors are occupying sections of the city but note this article makes no mention of ANTIFA.  It has also been reported that protestors occupied City Hall over night:

What's true, false about the protester-occupied autonomous zone known as 'CHAZ'


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 10, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> ...


The Indians  did not ascribe to a belief that land could be owned by them or anyone. Also, being “first” at a place does not mean it is yours and yours alone forever


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

freyasman said:


> It will depend on how resolved they are to stay.



I hope their resolve is strong...I *REALLY* want them to suffer!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



Sorry....but they don't have a corner on it.  

They've proven to be a huge group of pussies who'se vocabulary is limited to "fuck, fuck you, and fuck off".


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 10, 2020)

Other than Fox News, who is reporting on this?  If the police backed down, it's on them, unless this is all one big ruse.  All I see is people yawning.

I remember as a kid, maybe grade 5, one Saturday, a whole bunch of us from school got together at our school and created a snow fort.  It took us hours, we were planning out how to build it, created some paths in the snow that could effectively have been the French trenches of WW1.  I'm not even sure how we coordinated it all.  One dude ran, without warning, seemingly on a whim, a snowball in his hand, and wrote on the school wall some rebellious acronym slogan, deeming us a resistance force.

I imagine these Seattle clowns are one step beneath the effectiveness we showed that Saturday.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


No dummy. They didnt believe in single person ownership. White people always claim if they get somewhere first its theirs (hell even is someone else is already there) so dont try to play me with that bullshit.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

I never get tired of it:


----------



## westwall (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662









Yeah, anti fascist take over other people's property all of the time
...oh....wait, no....it's FASCISTS that do that!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I never get tired of it:



Did the soy boy get the ANIFTA pink heart? Lol


----------



## westwall (Jun 10, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







Ummmm, so do your black leaders solly clown.  Jesse Jackson lives like a king thanks to dumbasses like you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

Antifa:

Please come to where I live and try that shit.  Please please please.

But make sure your wills are up to date and you've told everyone you love them.

You might not get another chance.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I never get tired of it:
> ...



Actually, they arrested him later.

He deserves something.  

A lot of left wingers on this board would not be phased as they have no balls.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Right now I'm more bothered about the police harassment and murder of my people.  If you were really worried about lawlessness you would be doing everything in your power to stop these criminal ass cops from rampaging in Black neighborhoods.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone see that fukterd get crushed by that statue. I don't think he'll try it again soon.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Other than Fox News, who is reporting on this? If the police backed down, it's on them,



There are about 20 different links/sources in this thread... 

Antifa Takes Over Seattle Area 

The police were ordered to stand down by the mayor.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Your about 3-4 decades behind the times. Jackson leads no one but you are free to think he does. He'll be a good distraction.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



He deserves six months in county lock up. That's about it


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


Guess you forgot about this eh?









						KKK flyers found around Spokane Valley neighborhood
					

SPOKANE VALLEY, Wash. - Residents in the Millwood neighborhood woke up this morning to find dozens of Ku Klux Klan flyers littered around their driveways and front yards. Each flyer




					www.khq.com


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

Proud boy knocks out Antifa pussy:


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Proud boy knocks out Antifa pussy:



Time and time again lol


----------



## Hellokitty (Jun 10, 2020)

If the mayor/governor don't take care of this quickly it will pop up in more states.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662


Stalin was “anti-fascism”, it doesn’t mean anything when you’re ten times worse.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> —
> List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​
> 
> ...


Cool! Everyone grab the popcorn and let's watch how this ends. Washington is a leftist state and Seattle is a leftist shithole....so I don't really care what happens!


----------



## Thunk (Jun 10, 2020)

Ya know they tried this in Minneapolis as well...they took over a hotel...but our cops weren't ordered to stand down.


----------



## Preacher (Jun 10, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ANIFTA wants to play army? Send in the Army
> 
> Over in...oh about 3 hours


It'll take that long?


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Leo123 (Jun 10, 2020)

No law enforcement.  It's a domestic occupation by BLM and Antifa.   They will have to be eradicated.

Seattle Police Officers Guild says the City will not enforce the law.   6 blocks are now occupied.   The City council is infected with activists.   Seattle is now occupied by an anti-American force.   The City has removed weapons from the police.   They are incapable of defending their City.    There is a City hall battle taking place.  The military arm of the Communist Party is AntiFa.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 10, 2020)

Instant Karma for an Antifa fuck:


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, I just heard it is a 7 block area now...


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh my!  A member of the city council let them in to city hall yesterday.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 10, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



ANTIFA.....because admitting you're just a commie asshole doesn't sound as cool as it used to......


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


I've still seen no evidence this really happened.


----------



## Meister (Jun 10, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They got kicked out of Idaho, moved to John Day, Or.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2020)

The Seattle police have no intention if taking their precinct back.  They do have plans for additional precinct surrender.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> ...



Trump should send them advisors and lots of gasoline trucks. The world can use an example of what being ruled over by a bunch of stupid violent commie punks will be like.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 10, 2020)

[


Asclepias said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Hmm...., most like printed and distributed by people like you....


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 10, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Instant Karma for an Antifa fuck:



That is just damn hilarious.  What a POS.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 10, 2020)

These assholes “demand” all of these things.....or fucking what?

What are they going to do?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> —
> List Includes Reparations and Ending Police Dept.*​
> 
> ...


Totally fake news. How do I know? Well..I'm in Seattle right now.... just two hours ago i was walking downtown...No such thing happening..sorry. there are some professed ANTIFA hanging about...hard to tell from all the kids dressing the part..cause they think it's cool. A 'manifesto' was sent....and they is a move in Capital Hill to replace the police with armed peacekeepers from the hood.   I'm guessing tht you don't know Seattle...Capital Hill is totally Left...many young professionals..hippies..musicians, etc. It's the neighborhood that gave birth to grunge.

You should know better than to believe Gateway....Just sayin'....


----------



## night_son (Jun 10, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ANIFTA wants to play army? Send in the Army
> 
> Over in...oh about 3 hours



Over in twenty minutes or less.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 10, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> ...


Usually the KKK and the cops are one and the same.


----------



## night_son (Jun 10, 2020)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *Antifa Releases List of Demands After Taking Over 6 Square Block Section in Seattle and Setting Up Armed Security Watch
> ...



Pure lies.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 10, 2020)

night_son said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...


Yes..it would seem they are.


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2020)

Demands? 

from  miserable ...weaklings ..,,, from  ridiculous  Pantifa?

too funny....but no ...not too funy

They mean ZERO! They mean nothing ...they are less than scum.


Big Yawn.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 10, 2020)

Oh my!  No id!  Lol


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 10, 2020)

skye said:


> Demands?
> 
> from  miserable ...weaklings ..,,, from  ridiculous  Pantifa?
> 
> ...


Well...yeah! the 'demands' are just political theatre..and mean nothing. But that 'autonomous zone' is just a figment...it's more like a huge street fair..there are even some booths up!


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2020)

Meister said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They were always big in Oregon and Washington, long before Idaho became a tourist resort.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 10, 2020)

You fools do realize that if you're not ANTIFA then you're pro-fascist, right?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I can't fix issues in Minneapolis...  These are LOCAL systemic problems.. Largely because your deep blue leaders have their heads up unicorn butts looking for the next "virtue" law...  Like on Gwarming, or vaping or plastic straws... And they have a "justice interface" that is ONE SIZE FITS ALL..  Which leaves a LOT OF VICTIMS who get economically ruined just escalating a broken headlight citation... Will send back the cash in an envelope where you TRIED to pay off your fines in installments..  Have a WARRANT file where 15 or 20% of the warrants that the police operate on are BOGUS or inaccurate. 

But with Antifa in the mix here -- maybe you'd prefer THEIR "style" of anarchist govt..  Hopin' that the momentum here is carried by folks who want to FIX THINGS -- not BREAK them.. And neither BLM or Antifa inspires any confidence in "fixing" things...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 11, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



Until  guy with a gun takes over.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> You fools do realize that if you're not ANTIFA then you're pro-fascist, right?



That's moronic word play...  Bunch of pansy ass white boys with no careers stopping traffic, screaming at strangers (who live and work there)  as white as they are about being racist pigs and "get off my street"..,. What they ARE ACTUALLY are "anti-fascist FASCISTS"..  No different than the Nazi Brown shirts doing a KristalNacht or recruiting entire neighborhoods to the cause...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2020)

Trump just tweeted that if seattles mayor and governor do not take their city back..ALL of it...HE will.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2020)

Found on Twitter. Comment below not mine...it is written by the tweeter that tweeted it.

_Meet Raz Simone.

 He’s the new Police Chief in the Automonous Zone in Seattle. Reports claim that he is heavily armed. As Antifa is looking to expand their reign of terror, business owners in this zone are now being “Shaken Down” for protection money. Let that sink in. _


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



Right, because nobody has ever spoken with a forked tongue right Lahota?  ANTIFA is to fascism what men with tits are to women.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They cant be just local. It has to be a coordinated effort. When I joined the military I met Black and Latino people from all over this country. All had similiar stories like mine about cops. No such thing as a coincidence.  BLMs aim is to stop police violence in the Black community A quick peruse of their website is all that is needed to educate the ignorant.  I dont know much about Antifa but if they are anti fascists that sounds good. The enemy of my enemy..... Well you know the rest.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662



And the Democratic People's Republic of Korea is a democratic republic.

You are a fraud and a liar


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You offer anecdotes, where is the evidence?

I posted a link to a few studies showing BLM claims are false and unsupported, you ignored it because you can't address them.

Townhall

*Friendly Reminder: Multiple Studies Don’t Back Up Any of the Black Lives Matter Talking Points*

Matt Vestpa
Posted: Jun 10, 2020

Excerpt:

Do we have a racist cop issue in the United States? Based on the liberal media coverage, you’d think that there’s been an ongoing surreptitious and odious war against communities of color. Is the system racist? Attorney General William Barr said last week that there was explicit distrust among black Americans regarding our criminal justice system, which must change. He wants reform. That’s fine. There are multiple areas of reform that should be debated, especially regarding drug laws, mandatory sentencing, and nonviolent offenders. Yet, when it comes to policing and these tragic incidents where someone is shot and killed, the evidence has yet to bear out of any racist undertones. Multiple studies from academia to the Department of Justice under Obama has yet to yield a scintilla of evidence with regards to the talking points peddled by the far-left and Black Lives Matter about law enforcement.

LINK

==============

Going to ignore it again?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well yeah.. At least the dim bulbs playing antifa realize that their "new territory" needs a border wall and guns to "keep the peace"... LOL... 

 Improvement over Occupy Wallstreet which looked like a camp-out of a large drug rehab center...
Just a matter of time before their "law" starts violating EVERY guarantee in the Bill of Rights. Then the Feds step in....  Like they do all too often for trivial shit like Ruby Ridge and Waco and that latest occupation of a Nat Park...


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 11, 2020)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 348662
> ...



Why, because I can read and understand a simple meme.  Are you a fascist - or fascist sympathizer?  You are the fraud and liar.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Oh you thought I was trying to convince you? No. I was just telling the truth. You are going to believe what you want to because you revel in ignorance.  You can lead a horse to water but if he is dumb he will just drown.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2020)

BLM started off with the right mindset and had much support from many. But they have stepped wayyyyyyyy over the line now and are affiliated with antifa whether they admit to it or not. They had a good thing, then fucked it up with the violence and/or non condemnation of violence even against their own race.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Any you still have nothing......

I accept your defeat.


----------



## Asclepias (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



*"Any you still have nothing......"*

I have the truth.  You have wishful thinking.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It is missing since you can't remember to post it.

I posted studies, some during the Obama administration, you ignore it completely, THAT is wishful thinking.....

You have no argument to offer when you offer nothing to support it.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 11, 2020)

So now that Seattle has its first 'revolutionary government N Stuff', who do they call about the busted water main? I bet the 'revolutionaries' are to busy being Revolting to be bothered with stuff like municipal management, or even learning how to spell 'municipal' for that matter. 

How much are the 'Revolutionaries' paying dog catchers there now?

 Is it a living wage? 

If it is, when will the 'Libertarian Revolutionaries' show up and force them to lower it to Red Chinese pay levels in order to for it to be 'competitive n stuff'? 

Will they kill the dogcatcher to make an example out of him/her/it/mutant to the other uppity proles?

 What happens if the Federalists show up at the same time? Will they fight with the Libertarians over who has the right to torture and kill the dogcatcher?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 11, 2020)

DOTR said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Ya'll seem to forget this is a Democratic state and those in charge have rendered the police abilities to be bystanders with no power to confront or control the actions of these terrorists. But even those 'in charge' of the state (gov Inslee) and city of Seattle (mayor Durkin) have had opposing views with the City Council members. City Council is calling for Durkins resignation...….and many members are supporting Antifa's actions. Including inviting them into the now empty east Precinct of SPD. But from what I understand, after Antifa left the building, SPD moved back in. But their power to police is still in question.
> ...


and the sad part is the damn city council and local governments are letting them do this shit and won't allow the police to do anything about it. 

This place is my home, born & raised here, just like both my parents were and my kids as well but I've about had it & ready to move out lock, stock & barrel.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 11, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



Your nation was driven to barbarism some time ago. The effects are now showing up.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 11, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You fools do realize that if you're not ANTIFA then you're pro-fascist, right?
> ...



~~~~~~
Whoops, I thought for a minute they were those white supremacist the Blue governors were claiming. Now we find it's really those Commie Antifas all along. They're going to trash that six block area.  Hmm...., I wonder just how much the mayor left in all types of police equipment at the precinct.


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 11, 2020)

So now we have Democrats seceding from the US again...

How did that work out for them last time???


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 11, 2020)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > I never get tired of it:
> ...


I think they award them the _Purple Dildo _if they're actually injured...


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662




Anybody can hide behind a name. It means shit. They are for anarchy, no debate and violence. Probably all that they learned in college no doubt.


----------



## JGalt (Jun 11, 2020)

Ammon and Cliven Bundy, Ruby Ridge, and Waco, anyone?

Federal agents should move into that occupied "autonomous zone" with tanks and burn them out like rats.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jun 11, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I never get tired of it:



Hilarious!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

This is just beyond belief.









						Trump blasts ‘radical left’ Dems in Seattle, says ‘domestic terrorists’ take hold of city
					

President Trump tweeted late Wednesday that “domestic terrorists” have taken over an area in Seattle amid George Floyd protests and blamed the city’s “radical left Democrats” for contributing to the unrest.




					www.foxnews.com
				



​*President Trump** tweeted late Wednesday that “domestic terrorists” have taken over an area in Seattle amid George Floyd protests and blamed the city’s “radical left Democrats” for contributing to the unrest. *​​​*"Radical Left Governor @JayInslee and the Mayor of Seattle are being taunted and played at a level that our great Country has never seen before," Trump tweeted. "Take back your city NOW. If you don’t do it, I will. This is not a game. These ugly Anarchists must be stooped (sic) IMMEDIATELY. MOVE FAST!"*​​*His tweet did not go unanswered.* *Mayor Jenny Durkan, a  Democrat, took a swipe at Trump, and responded, "Make us all safe. Go back to your bunker. #BlackLivesMatter."*​​​This is not a a goofy student thing. Marxist radicals have infiltrated the Democratic Party, and BLM sends its contributions to the DNC.

The Democrats think that they can ride the Tiger, but it is going to eat them alive.

Meanwhile the insurgency grows by the day and consolidates their grip and is likely spreading the operation quietly like an unseen cancer to other cities and states as we sit on our asses and do nothing.

My God McConnel, show some balls and support our President against these traitors!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

Meanwhile inside the new nation, residents are going tribal with their own security and someRapper has set himself up as the Warlord of the free zone.









						Minneapolis small business owner formed armed group to defend against rioters when police stepped back: report
					

A Minneapolis small business owner gathered an armed group to protect her neighborhood and its residents when police stepped back amid rioting and looting that grew out of protests over the death of George Floyd in the city, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com
				





*A Minneapolis small business owner gathered an armed group to protect her neighborhood and its residents when police stepped back amid rioting and looting that grew out of protests over the death of George Floyd in the city, according to a report.*​​*"Material things we can replace, that's true," restaurant owner Cesia Baires told NPR in a residential hallway above her business last week. "But there are families up here. These aren't empty buildings."*​​*Baires and other residents rallied armed, properly licensed citizens for protection after police shrank their presence in her neighborhood, according to the outlet. At times, they watched from rooftops with semiautomatic rifles.*​​*They also reportedly handed out fire extinguishers to their neighbors.*​​*And Baires wasn’t alone -- armed citizens formed similar groups in neighborhoods around the city, The Washington Post reported Sunda*y.​


----------



## Care4all (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> This is just beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you know the legal definition of insurrection?  When the president can claim such?  this has to do with your title....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

So Democrats think they will win the election with Biden and BLM?

Lol, so we have the Democrats thus far this year:

Restricting small business to close, and churches max at 10 participants no matter what the building capacity is, meanwhile if you want to protest againt Trump, thats OK, no need to social distance, in the long run these idiots think more lives are saved. So it is rbellion yes, America Nyet!

They are supporting insurrection instead of standing with our President, and are hell bent on destroying our economy all over again. Great sales pitch there, Dims!

They make one lie after another about our police, and are also proposing to defund or eliminate altogether our city police.

But dont play baseball with your kids that will get you arrested.

And as they toss business people into jail for noncompliance with Social distancing, they are releasing violent felons due to COVID19.

Does any of this make sense?

Only if you are trying to start a rebellion, yeah.


----------



## night_son (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> This is just beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good news in all this mayhem, from a strictly tactical standpoint is the "insurgents" utter lack of adequate weaponry or materiel support. In other words, even if the Antifa and BLM terrorists are genuine revolutionaries genuinely attempting to cause a revolution, they've got no supply lines, no resource depots, no armored forces and no airpower. In short, they exist at the pleasure of our federal law enforcement tactical teams and our President's good nature. Should they attack vital state or federal infrastructure or attempt to raid a military base—even a reserve or guard depot—they'll become bloody stains streaked across the streets. For now, the only threat they pose is to the well-being of the Seattle citizens trapped in the terrorists' so-called "free-zone". My conclusion in all of this is an example must be made, a very painful but necessary "advertisement" future would-be revolutionaries can see and heed. I believe police should evacuate innocent civilians from the six occupied Seattle city blocks and then our military should precision bomb the crowd of revolutionaries. Act like a terrorist, behave like an enemy combatant, receive fair treatment accordingly.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

Care4all said:


> do you know the legal definition of insurrection?  When the president can claim such?  this has to do with your tittle....


 "an act or instance of revolting against civil authority or an established government "  <-dictionary definition

Wikipedia says:

*The Insurrection Act of 1807 is a United States federal law (10 U.S.C. §§ 251–255; prior to 2016, 10 U.S.C. §§ 331–335; amended 2006, 2007) that empowers the President of the United States to deploy U.S. military and federalized National Guard troops within the United States in particular circumstances, such as to suppress civil disorder, insurrection and rebellion.*​​*The act provides the "major exception" to the Posse Comitatus Act of 1878, which limits the use of military personnel under federal command for law enforcement purposes within the United States.[1]*​​*Before invoking the powers under the Act, 10 U.S.C. § 254 requires the President to first publish a proclamation ordering the insurgents to disperse.*​​*The Act empowers the U.S. president to call into service the U.S. Armed Forces and the National Guard:*​
*when requested by a state's legislature, or governor if the legislature cannot be convened, to address an insurrection against that state (§ 251),*
*to address an insurrection, in any state, which makes it impracticable to enforce the law (§ 252), or*
*to **address an insurrection, domestic violence, unlawful combination or conspiracy, in any state, which results in the deprivation of Constitutionally-secured rights, and where the state is unable, fails, or refuses to protect said rights** (§ 253).*

*The 1807 Act replaced the earlier Calling Forth Act of 1792, which had allowed for federalization of state militias, with similar language that allowed either for federalization of state militias or use of the regular armed forces in the case of rebellion against a state government.[2]:60*​​*The 1807 Act has been modified twice. In 1861, a new section was added allowing the federal government to use the National Guard and armed forces against the will of the state government in the case of "rebellion against the authority of the government of the United States," in anticipation of continued unrest after the Civil War.[3] In 1871, the Third Enforcement Act revised this section (§ 253) to protect African Americans from attacks by the Ku Klux Klan. The language added at that time allows the federal government to use the act to enforce the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution.[2]:63–64 This section of the act was invoked during the Reconstruction era, and again during desegregation fights during the Civil Rights Era.[4]*​​*Application*​*The Insurrection Act has been invoked throughout American history. In the 19th century, it was invoked during conflicts with Native Americans.  In the late 19th and early 20th centuries, it was invoked during labor conflicts.  Later in the 20th century, it was used to enforce federally mandated desegregation,[5] with Presidents Dwight D. Eisenhower and John F. Kennedy invoking the Act in opposition to the affected states' political leaders to enforce court-ordered desegregation.[6]  More recently, governors have requested and received support most recently following looting in the aftermath of Hurricane Hugo in 1989 and during the 1992 Los Angeles riots.[7]*​​*In 2006, the George W. Bush administration considered intervening in the state of Louisiana's response to Hurricane Katrina despite the refusal from Louisiana's governor, but this was inconsistent with past precedent, politically difficult, and potentially unconstitutional.[2]:73–75 A provision of the John Warner National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2007, added by an unidentified sponsor, amended the Insurrection act to permit military intervention without state consent, in case of an emergency that hindered the enforcement of laws.[1]  Bush signed this amendment into law, but some months after it was enacted, all fifty state governors issued a joint statement against it, and the changes were repealed in January 2008.[1]*​​*On June 1, 2020, President Donald Trump warned that he would invoke the Act in response to the riots following the death of George Floyd in police custody.[8][9] As of June 9, 2020, the proclamation required by the Act has not been made, and federal troops have not been deployed.*​


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

night_son said:


> The good news in all this mayhem, from a strictly tactical standpoint is the "insurgents" utter lack of adequate weaponry or materiel support. In other words, even if the Antifa and BLM terrorists are genuine revolutionaries genuinely attempting to cause a revolution, they've got no supply lines, no resource depots, no armored forces and no airpower.



With assymetric warfare tactics you dont need air power or armor, and they do have logistical supply from mysterious people as of yet not known.



night_son said:


> In short, they exist at the pleasure of our federal law enforcement tactical teams and our President's good nature.



No, they exist because the Seatle Mayor and city council support these wack jobs as does the governor.  Trump is demanding they act and they are siding with Antifa. and BLM.



night_son said:


> Should they attack vital state or federal infrastructure or attempt to raid a military base—even a reserve or guard depot—they'll become bloody stains streaked across the streets. For now, the only threat they pose is to the well-being of the Seattle citizens trapped in the terrorists' so-called "free-zone". My conclusion in all of this is an example must be made, a very painful but necessary "advertisement" future would-be revolutionaries can see and heed. I believe police should evacuate innocent civilians from the six occupied Seattle city blocks and then our military should precision bomb the crowd of revolutionaries. Act like a terrorist, behave like an enemy combatant, receive fair treatment accordingly.



We need to federalize control of the national guard after declaring an insurrection and sweep these bastards up and *end this shit now*.

The Mayor of Seatle and the City Council and the governor need to be tried for treason.


----------



## night_son (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > The good news in all this mayhem, from a strictly tactical standpoint is the "insurgents" utter lack of adequate weaponry or materiel support. In other words, even if the Antifa and BLM terrorists are genuine revolutionaries genuinely attempting to cause a revolution, they've got no supply lines, no resource depots, no armored forces and no airpower.
> ...



I agree with you to an extent but these kids aren't trained guerillas or trained anything else. Perhaps a few hardcore semi-trained cadre are running the show behind the scenes. Worst case scenario they try to blow up a power plant or something similar, but without actual logistical support in the form of either foreign military advisors or defectors from our own military, they remain a "local" disturbance. The other tactical possibility is BLM/Antifa coordinates mass takeover of blocks in several cities coast to coast. Such a move would be a direct challenge to both local and federal governments. Right now, however, as an American citizen my primary concern is for the lives of those who live on those six Seattle city blocks. I also agree that our President *must act now*.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 11, 2020)

Julio Rosas

✔@Julio_Rosas11

 · 20h

Replying to @Julio_Rosas11

SDOT has moved into the area to remove some of the barricades. They have negotiated with the protesters to leave most of the barricades in place. Protesters *said they want them in place to keep white supremacists out.*

If you read thier tweets and reddits "ending whiteness" ,capitailism ,and slaughtering the *bourgeoisie* is the main theme .......derp...shocker 

Of course racial hatred and  calls for violence are completely acceptable on social media platforms.....just make sure you hate who they tell you to and for what reasons.......or else lol





__





						Infighting: Antifa Leader Admits Sexual Assault, Plans To Kill Themself – Nationalist Wire
					





					www.nationalistreview.net
				




Blm and antifa have a history of sexual assaults 

Antifa many members are weirdos and supported by radical faggit polesmokers ..the trans community.?.whatever the hell that means ...show up in dr9ves to support them ...many members themselves are fairys

MrAndyNgo

The antifa #CapitalHillAutonomousZone in Seattle has a subreddit set up. They are posting about making homemade chemical weapons, maintaining supply lines, & how to use those armed with guns to push police back. #antifa 

@FBISeattle

Shaking down local business for protection ....who do they think they are ?the government.!?...Ha!






Got ammo


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > The good news in all this mayhem, from a strictly tactical standpoint is the "insurgents" utter lack of adequate weaponry or materiel support. In other words, even if the Antifa and BLM terrorists are genuine revolutionaries genuinely attempting to cause a revolution, they've got no supply lines, no resource depots, no armored forces and no airpower.
> ...


Why do you all care about this if you don't live in Seattle?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 11, 2020)

> . If you know anything about the Russian or Chinese Revolutions, you know that you do not want your country ruled by this mob — even if the media does.


----------



## night_son (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



Because we are Americans who love our country and passionately care about the lives of our fellow countrymen. Some of us also took oaths to defend her against all enemies, foreign and domestic. But I suspect you already understand this . . .


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



We're marveling at the idiots and  the establishment Muppets


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> This is just beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ I heard BLM extorts protection money from shop owners and demands they put a BLM poster in their store window. Yup, that’s the democRATS for you.


----------



## wamose (Jun 11, 2020)

Can anyone really trust Durkin and Inslee to run a fair election after seeing this performance? Democrats disregard for our election laws has finally spilled over to disregard for the laws that protect society. Democrats are dangerous


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


/——/ You’re not serious, are you? Because it can spread to every city in the country, even where you live.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 11, 2020)

JGalt said:


> I say we nuke the entire place from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.



LMAO Pretty good line from Aliens. Hicks was great.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 11, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...




Well they are domestic terrorists and the NG should be shooting their asses wherever they are.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



He's the guy claiming he's the "new cop" in the free zone.

Again, asking for the leader of a cell based de-centralized umbrella group is being a fucking dip.

You fucking dip.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



He is claiming that, huh? Cool.

I see the moron president has begun pushing out this conspiracy theory. He is the conspiracy nut in chief.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



This is being reported, there are videos, your denial of this just shows what a fucking hack you are.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2020)

night_son said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So you don't consider the people presently occupying this area in Seattle to be your fellow countrymen?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It is a sit in type of demonstration. It is not a hostile takeover by armed ANTIFA terrorists. You fucking moron.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



As usual lefty twats like you ignore the actual words of people participating in this shit.

So who is this person leading the sit in?

And of course, as always, go fuck yourself.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

Where are the snowflake clowns, the fascist apologizers, who said this was fake news not happening now?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> Where are the snowflake clowns, the fascist apologizers, who said this was fake news not happening now?



They are calling it a "sit in"


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> It is a sit in type of demonstration. It is not a hostile takeover by armed ANTIFA terrorists. You fucking moron.


They called for members / people with guns to man the barricades to keep the cops out....and you call others 'moron'.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the snowflake clowns, the fascist apologizers, who said this was fake news not happening now?
> ...


They can call it a f*in' _'community weenie roast' _for all I care. When they barricade streets, called for armed members / people to man the barricades to keep cops out, then released what they called 'Demands' it's a domestic terrorist act.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



They also are enforcing their own "rules" in the area. I wonder what they would do to someone wearing a MAGA hat walking down the street.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



As far as I can ascertain, nobody is leading the sit in.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

easyt65 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > It is a sit in type of demonstration. It is not a hostile takeover by armed ANTIFA terrorists. You fucking moron.
> ...



No. They didnt.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



It's not a sit in. You don't put up barriers and declare a free zone at a sit in.


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 11, 2020)

night_son said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...


We know that the Democrats had NO PROBLEM with their gay muslim messiah using drone strikes against terrorists (even if they were US citizens)...

Maybe a few precision drone strikes are just what"s needed here...


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yes, they did. They just now hid their tweets. 

You just said no one is "leading the sit in". then you as us who is leading the free zone stuff. 

It's amazing how transparent twats like you are when you try to be slick.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



It is, as far as I can tell, a rudderless ship with no hierarchy whatsoever. There is no “leader” and it is not violent.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



They fought among themselves already. "non-violent", lol


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Yes. As in peaceful. Not a terrorist takeover.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 11, 2020)

I suppose they "allow" all other city services, garbage trucks... utilities...


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



They are restricting movement of the police into the area. they are blocking roads preventing others from moving through the area. They have declared an enclave above the law. 

That isn't peaceful.

I wonder if you take the same position with the soverign citizen idiots, this is the same concept.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 11, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yep yep yep
The fake centrist and normies with thier heads up thier ass will now tell you you need a tinfoil hat 

The Frontlines will be everywhere
If you got a John brown group or redneck revolt in your area ...youll know what to do when they flip the switch...





*Undercover Journalist: *_“And they believe in total abolition of everything, including the police, you know, Charlottesville was comprised of your typical Antifa black block measures…There were multiple chapters of Redneck Revolt that went to Charlottesville and acted as the militia wing of the anti-fascist movement.”_

*Redneck Revolt Members at Gun Range: *_“…While You're Aiming, Don't Touch the Trigger Until You're Ready to Pull the Trigger”_

*Paul Ditz, Former Leader of Redneck Revolt: *_“I Hate the NRA. The NRA is a White Supremacist Terrorist Organization, Absolutely.”_

*Undercover Journalist: *_“They see them themselves as armed revolutionaries…”_

*Clyde, Redneck Revolt Member: *_“…if an Officer of the State Came to the Door and Asked You Questions About Your Political Ideology and People You Associate With, How Would You Respond?”_

Video at link










						Militia Wing of ANTIFA Believes in Complete Abolition of the System itself, including Police
					

Investigating and exposing corruption in both public and private institutions.




					www.projectveritas.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 11, 2020)

This is the fault of a completely inept and impotent  local government.
The officials are too scared to lose their membership of the leftist PC club and be labeld forever as conservatives [shudder].
And this is a fine example of again, totalitarianism of the new left. They want total control, no discussion... every demand met and anyone who disagrees should be shunned and ruined.


----------



## KissMy (Jun 11, 2020)

Government knows it's about to be overthrown. Fort Worth Drops Charges Against 50 People Arrested for Rioting


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Why do you all care about this if you don't live in Seattle?


It is about USA sovereign territory you fucking moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I see the moron president has begun pushing out this conspiracy theory. He is the conspiracy nut in chief.
> ...


LoneLunatic is a fucking liar and partisan hack since I started posting here.

There is almost never any value to what he posts.

If he doesnt like something it either doesnt exist or it is racism.

If SEatle had a GOP mayor and these were some version of militia, he would be screaming for an armored invasion with airstrikes.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So you don't consider the people presently occupying this area in Seattle to be your fellow countrymen?


They are traitors, like many Dimocrats on the far left.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 11, 2020)

night_son said:


> Because we are Americans who love our country and passionately care about the lives of our fellow countrymen. Some of us also took oaths to defend her against all enemies, foreign and domestic. But I suspect you already understand this . . .


There is also the issue of American citizens in that area being denied their elected represntation, rights to due process and to remain under the sovereign power of their own government and not a rabble of drug addicts and cocks suckers.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

Silly nutter.

They are not fo


martybegan said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Silly nutter. These people are carrying out a demonstration and have made arrangements with the local police to do what they are doing.

They are not holding hostages or carrying out any violence. It is called civil disobedience.

Sovereign citizens? You are advocating the use of force against sovereign citizens? Since when?


----------



## martybegan (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> Silly nutter.
> 
> They are not fo
> 
> ...



The local police have no authority to give up their policing power in any area of the city. 

So some MAGA guy can walk around without worrying about the "authorities" in the area kicking his/her ass?

As for Sovereign citizen idiots If they break the laws they claim they can ignore, you arrest and prosecute them, simple.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



  Have you tried anywhere besides CNN?


----------



## BigTy87 (Jun 11, 2020)

This is literally an act of war.  Bomb them and get it over with.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> This is just beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This may be what Trump needs to turn the corner in November.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Status update.

Somehow this is being legitimized by the slow response of the morons who run the show.

The police want back in, but don't want to step on toes (they should be stepping on something or someone).


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

*CRAZY TOWN*
*Seattle helpless as armed guards patrol anarchists’ ‘autonomous zone,’ shake down businesses: cops*

_*"Seattle 'autonomous zone' has armed guards, local businesses being threatened with extortion"*_

_Seattle police say they have received reports of armed guards and potential extortion in a self-declared autonomous zone that spans several blocks and includes a now-closed precinct...._

_some people living in the area -- which includes numerous bars, restaurants, businesses and private residences  -- have been "begging for help because they are not being allowed into their homes without ID."

"...leaders in the anti-cop zone are "starting to extort money from the local businesses within the border for 'protection.'"_






A sign is seen on a barrier at an entrance to the so-called "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone" on June 10, 2020 in Seattle, Washington

_“While Washington is an open-carry state, there is no legal right for those arms to be used to intimidate community members"_




LoneLaugher said:


> Silly nutter. These people are carrying out* a demonstration *and *have made arrangements with the local police to do what they are doing*.




*STFU!  *You have no idea what you are talking about so shut your f*ing pie hole!


_"The police department is looking to start negotiations with the leaders of the protest movement to gain access to the police precinct but are unsure of who is leading the demonstrations.

“It’s just a matter of establishing this dialogue. We’d love nothing more than to be able to open our precinct buildings,” Nollette said. “What we want to do is give an opportunity for everyone’s tempers to calm, and for us to approach the table with a view towards equality."_


*There is a foreign-funded, armed, US territory-occupying force that has claimed some 6+ blocks of Seattle as their own. In this occupied territory US citizens are being harassed, asked to show ID to get into their own houses / apartments, and business owners are being extorted. *

As reported, Seattle liberal nut jobs have surrendered portions of their city without opposition, forcing US citizens inside these 'No-Go' Zones to have to endure the criminal treatment they are going through...

You claimed the occupying force got permission from the cops to do this ...WTF?!  You are a 'bald-faced' LIAR!  Despite a list of demands having been released by these occupiers, the cops say they have no clue who the hell is in charge, have spoken to no one, and are EAGER FOR DISCUSSIONS TO START. 

'Waiting for tempers to lower'? In the meantime US citizens in their occupied zones are forced to endure this shit? Hell NO!  

Were I in charge, I would make it known to the occupiers that they had 12 hours from a certain time to take down the barriers, put their guns down, and walk away....

After that I would send in 'Special Forces' to take back the city, street-by-street if need be, and to liberate US 'hostages' - US citizens caught up in this seizure of US territory by, again, this* foreign-funded, domestic terrorist criminal occupation force*.


This is the US. 
We don't negotiate with terrorists.
We don't negotiate with foreign-funded occupying forces. 
We don't surrender any territory / streets to terrorists / occupying forces.
We enforce the Rule Of Law. 

Perhaps this lesson needs to be stressed by sending these SOBs straight to GITMO after the streets / area has been taken back. 

Their best bet / option WOULD HAVE BEEN to negotiate with the cops and to get permission to hold a 'protest'. 

They did not do that. 

They f*ed up!

They are not 'protesters'. They are George Soros/Foreign-entity funded/supported domestic terrorists who were just allowed to occupy and seize control of US city streets and hold US citizens 'hostage'.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 11, 2020)

You need better sources.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 11, 2020)

The media is calling the militants in Seattle peaceful....


----------



## Thunk (Jun 11, 2020)

BigTy87 said:


> This is literally an act of war. Bomb them and get it over with.



That's exactly what they want! 

So CNN can show the dead bloody bodies of "peaceful protesters" and blame the riots + george floyds murder on Trump. 

It's all planned out but Trump has outplayed them at every turn.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 11, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> You need better sources.



I've been hearing that horseshit since this thread started.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 11, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Police precinct abandoned.



JESUS - Is there NO lie too ridiculous to repeat?  Reminds me of your claims of Muslim "no go zones" 

*“We’re not going to evacuate or abandon the East Precinct," she said. "We will be hardening the East Precinct facility by boarding up the exterior windows, and applying fire retardant to the building exterior and installing fencing."*









						'They gave us East Precinct.' Seattle Police backs away from the barricade
					

The Seattle Police Department announced Monday afternoon that the barricade near the East Precinct -- where officers have used pepper spray, tear gas and flash bang grenades on demonstrators in recent days--would be removed.




					www.kuow.org


----------



## Thunk (Jun 11, 2020)

DrLove said:


> JESUS - Is there NO lie too ridiculous to repeat? Reminds me of your claims of Muslim "no go zones"



Not even worth a reply. 

If you're white...go to cedar/riverside in Minneapolis...you'll find out about muslim no go zones real fucking fast!


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Not even worth a reply.  If you're white...go to cedar/riverside in Minneapolis...you'll find out about muslim no go zones real fucking fast!



The UK allowed that shit to start, and now they have literally lost part of their country. This should be stopped / not allowed in this country at all.  

When the govt / police are afraid to enforce the law because thugs, thieves, looters, murderers, etc... might get 'mad' and go on a rampage whoever is in charge should be replaced immediately. 

These f*ers are like big children - they test their limits, they get away with what they can, they throw tantrums to see if the parents cave...and if they do the new boundaries are created....only to be tested / pushed again. 

Discipline, remaining constant, and accountability are 'musts'. 

The law is the law - if it is broken there must be punishment. When there is not you get more and more crime by more and more emboldened criminals. 

As I said, were I in charge I would inform these armed, foreign-paid, liberal-supported domestic terrorists that they have 12 hours to end this shit or law will be forcibly re-established.   Any armed barricade-guarding thug / terrorist will NOT be warned / asked to drop their weapons - they will be shot. Criminals / terrorists would be rounded up. This would end, and not at all in the way they, criminal/terrorist-supporting libs/Democrats, or libtard social media wants.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 11, 2020)

Thunk said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > JESUS - Is there NO lie too ridiculous to repeat? Reminds me of your claims of Muslim "no go zones"
> ...



Sorry dude - DEBUNKED here in the US and in every country in Europe.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 11, 2020)

_*'Seattle police urged to move in, retake downtown district seized by brazen, anti-cop anarchists'*_

Where the hell are the cops? 

Take a knee. 
Don't enforce the law - it will make them mad / antagonize them.
Surrender your city.
Allow armed 'No Go' Zones 
Allow citizens' rights to be violated, victimized.
Allow businesses that still exist to be extorted

The heads of the police force, the mayor, and the governor should all be gone right now. 












						Seattle law enforcement experts urge police to take back CHAZ before it's too late
					

Law enforcement officials are urging the Seattle Police Department to retake control of the East Precinct after hundreds of demonstrators overtook Monday the six-block area that surrounds it.




					www.foxnews.com
				




.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)

We have forces well trained in urban combat.   Just send them in.  Quietly.  In the middle of the night.  No prior notice.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 11, 2020)

I hate this shit...... this kind of thing means a whole bunch of people are going to be looking to move out of the city, especially since they just spent the last 2-3 months learning how to work from home. 
And I just moved a good ways out myself in order to get the fuck _away_ from those hipster, yuppie losers.
Now I gotta worry about having these morons as neighbors again.


----------



## MACAULAY (Jun 11, 2020)

*"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *









						Seattle's CHAZ Gains First Feudal Warlord, Takes Steps to Become Rogue State
					

When last we left CHAZ, the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone in Seattle—which wants you to know that it is not the U.S.A.—its residents had suffered a major setback. Homeless people CHAZ invited over for...




					pjmedia.com
				



It's hard to be Autonomous when you can't feed yourself, and don't have your own electricity, WATER, etc.  But, they are working on it. They are planning to fly Water in with drones!  Ought to be fun.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clear CHAZ with a vulgar display of power!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

CHAZ needs to be cleared with a vulgar display of power by the state of Washington. Fuck the nutless turds that can't run a city.


----------



## MACAULAY (Jun 11, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> ...


_____

I think I would like to watch them and see how long they last.  See if Seattle has the stones to do anything.  See if they get desperate enough to ask Trump to help them out of the jam they are in for being Pussies to begin with.

Of course, if there are Sane (Innocent) People in there who need protection, it's hard to sit and do nothing. 

 ____


_____


----------



## iceberg (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


if they had the stones this never would have happened.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your link doesn't work.  Has the city shut off the water and electric to the area?


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

It would be really interesting  if a few Bradleys and a battalion company of regular Army troops were sent in to rout the grimy little pissants.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It's only RWNJ sites reporting this.  It's fake.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> We have forces well trained in urban combat.   Just send them in.  Quietly.  In the middle of the night.  No prior notice.


For exercising their first amendment rights?


----------



## MACAULAY (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> ...


_____

Well, here's another one Old Lady.  If it doesn't work, you can just go to the PJMEDIA site and read it without me leading you to the Truth.

How do you expect this to end?

Do you support these people who have taken over part of a city; declared an Autonomous State; and are making outrageous demands?

Do you think they have a right to do so in Seattle, because of some bad cops in Minneapolis, or is this about something else?

Do you think Hating-Don-Trump is a good enough reason to riot in all the big cities, claiming "systemic racism" even though those same cities have been* run by Democrats for half a century? 

___ *


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662


Hey, if they use fascist tactics -- they're fascists.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We have forces well trained in urban combat.   Just send them in.  Quietly.  In the middle of the night.  No prior notice.
> ...


There is a first amendment right to SAY that you have captured six city blocks as your kingdom.  There is no right do it.  There is no right to demand tribute from the residents unfortunate enough to be caught behind the lines.   Aspiring rapper Raz Simone has appointed himself King Raz of Chaz.    He now makes the rights.


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Weird how you don't seem to be upset over your people being killed by your people.  

But then, it's not like you're not a raging hypocrite.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



   I guess we'll see.
But I find it hard to believe the left wing media wouldnt be out there trying to discredit the story if it weren't true.
    So far it's been crickets.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 11, 2020)

The state of downtown Seattle this moment.


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Your willful blindness affects only you.  Reality doesn't give a shit what you want to believe.


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> You fools do realize that if you're not ANTIFA then you're pro-fascist, right?


You do realize Antifa are using fascist tactics, right?

It's the same as Communists calling themselves "Social Democrats".  The label is meaningless.  What matters is what people do.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They aren't.  This is fake news.


----------



## daveman (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Speaking of memes...


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> ...


No, I have a job and pay my bills, unlike the bum's starving in CHAZ


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

DOTR said:


> The state of downtown Seattle this moment.
> View attachment 349042View attachment 349043


Targets of opportunity.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


Shoot the ones with weapons. Beat the rest like baby seals.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 11, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > We have forces well trained in urban combat.   Just send them in.  Quietly.  In the middle of the night.  No prior notice.
> ...


They are just doing it because they can. They make a mockery out of protesting and move to riot mode at their convenience.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)

King Raz of Chaz has declared himself Emperor of Seattle.  He has set up his palace in the Safeway


The saddest part is that this crazy is supported by the Mayor and Governor.  The people of Seattle are defenseless.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


Wonder how many of the weapons were purchased by Soros through a front operation. Need to investigate if Democrats are working with China, Russia, or  Mexican drug lords. Democrats have no moral compass not any love for the Republic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These fools have renounced their US citizenship and have claimed that they are now an autonomous society separate from the United States.

They are now enemies of the United States.

The DEMOCRAT-RUN city of Seattle is giving these motherfuckers supplies food water etc.

Isn't that giving aid and comfort to the enemies of the United States? A.k.a. treason?

.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> King Raz of Chaz has declared himself Emperor of Seattle.  He has set up his palace in the Safeway
> 
> 
> The saddest part is that this crazy is supported by the Mayor and Governor.  The people of Seattle are defenseless.


Democrat mayor and governor will kiss his Democrat black ass. He would be in a morgue right now if I was mayor. Trump gain's one million more votes in a single hour.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 11, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 348662


That's one of the dumbest memes I've ever seen.   But it proves that people are so easily fooled by names alone, and some idiots never look beyond a name to see what any particular group is really about.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 11, 2020)

As CHAZ has declared themselves independent of the United States, they are no longer entitled to the Protection of the Constitution.

I propose we declare war and execute every rebel. Put this nonsense to an end


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> ...


Yep. Democrats helping Democrat terrorist.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 11, 2020)

Avatar4321 said:


> As CHAZ has declared themselves independent of the United States, they are no longer entitled to the Protection of the Constitution.
> 
> I propose we declare war and execute every rebel. Put this nonsense to an end


Seal off the perimeter. Bring in Marine Corp Infantryman from Pendleton, go building to building and bayonet every goddamn man, woman, and child in CHAZ.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

thats right it seems that a new shithole country has been created ! the nation of Chaz ! the nation of Chaz consists of about 7 blocks in Seattle ! this new left wing democrat supported communist country has seized about 7 blocks in the city of Seattle ! with the lefts leaders blessings they now have established their own laws and rules in their socialist style government !they have even nominated a president ,ruler ,warlord or whatever  they call him .....Raz Simone professional rioter rapper and now leader of the socialist nation of Chaz ! the capital hill autonomous zone allows no police from the United States ,and [ get this] has even erected a makeshift wall with armed guards to keep people with opposing views from hostile foreign countries like the United States from entering ! the democrats that live in Chaz do not want people in their country that dont agree with their ideology ! and they built a wall and put armed guards at their borders ! where is the lefts criticism about the wall that has been built around this new leftwing communist shithole ? in my opinion this is an enemy country that has seized territory in the United States ! this is an act of war ! we should carpet bomb the evil nation of Chaz that has taken control of US Territory and charge their outside supporters with treason in a court of law and execute them !


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 11, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > As CHAZ has declared themselves independent of the United States, they are no longer entitled to the Protection of the Constitution.
> ...



if what I’ve heard is correct, there are a number of citizens that are in the perimeter that had no desire to secede.

surround the perimeter. Tell anyone if they wish to leave to leave now and then do what you suggested


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 11, 2020)

Say what?  They have border control and believe in "illegal aliens" now?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)

Go in and get our people out of there.

Get some former special forces experienced in urban warfare to clean it just like Fallujah.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> you can just go to the PJMEDIA site and read it without me leading you to the Truth.


That's the problem.  The link in the op didn't work.  I went to Google and read two, but neither one said who these folks were, or what they've done that warrants an FBI attack.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 11, 2020)

I haven't looked into this, beyond reading half of this thread. But I have to say that based on all the people saying "send in the military" I wouldn't be surprised if this is another Problem-Reaction-Solution orchestrated (or instigated) event, to get the pre-planned goal of acclimating people to martial law and more power grabs.

I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?

That might not be the case here, but just some food for thought.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Say what?  They have border control and believe in "illegal aliens" now?


yesirrrrr!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 11, 2020)

Why are these people still alive?


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm sure the folks at the State House in Seattle are so proud of themselves. Maybe, they'll give each other a pat on the back for a well-done job!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Whatever "limited immunity" from prosecution civic leaders HAVE in Seattle is not gonna protect them from the onslaught of law suits by residents, property owners, businesses -- maybe even the insurance companies.  Because this is WILLFUL aiding and abetting... Gonna be fun to watch the price tag for this run up into the 10s of $millions for the MAYOR and City Council personally.,...  And watch biz FLEE seattle as no insurance company will write policies there anymore.,.  

But they LOVE them some armed fascists --- dont they???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 11, 2020)

Wonder if they have anything of value? We can open trade negotiations with them ......


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> Do you support these people who have taken over part of a city; declared an Autonomous State; and are making outrageous demands?


Of course I don't.  I have no idea what an "Autonomous State" of six city blocks is supposed to mean.  It's ridiculous.  HOWEVER the drooling idiots here who want to go in with a full blown military operation are freaking me out, where CHAZ is too juvenile to be frightening.  Whoever is behind this is probably being a PITA just to incite the cops to more violence.  A lot of people have said the police came down with way too harsh a show of force for several nights, which was just escalating things.  Abandoning the police station granted them a reprieve, but this state of affairs can't stand, not for either side.  
It's to force more trouble.  So don't play into their hand.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I haven't looked into this, beyond reading half of this thread. But I have to say that based on all the people saying "send in the military" I wouldn't be surprised if this is another Problem-Reaction-Solution orchestrated (or instigated) event, to get the pre-planned goal of acclimating people to martial law and more power grabs.
> 
> I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?
> 
> That might not be the case here, but just some food for thought.



I've been thinking also.  And it's SURE CURIOUS TO ME -- why the SAME FOLKS who were BEGGING for the Feds to step into Ruby Ridge, Waco, and even more comparable -- the Burns Oregon Wildlife park occupation by a "militia" group -- now think Antifa is "cute" and politically useful and viciously opposed to ANY Federal intervention..  

Hypocrisy meter is off the charts here.,,. 










						Armed militia takeover in Oregon
					

An armed takeover of the Malheur National Wildlife Refuge in Oregon by self-styled militia leads to more arrests and one death




					www.cbsnews.com
				




We had the SAME LEFTISTS at USMB screaming for blood over those.. In the words of Hillary Clinton -- WHAT HAPPENED????


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


*This pjmedia.com page can’t be found*
No webpage was found for the web address: *


			https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/bryan-preston/2020/06/11/seattles-chaz-gains-first-feudal-warlord-takes-steps-to-become-rogue-state-n516
		

*

HTTP ERROR 404


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Jun 11, 2020)

I can sympathize with the idea of wanting to create an experimental and detached community based on core beliefs and principles but unfortunately in my opinion this is not the way to do it.


----------



## Meister (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support these people who have taken over part of a city; declared an Autonomous State; and are making outrageous demands?
> ...


We just need to step back, let the businesses die and allow extortion.  I get it...CHAZ is a shithole stuck in the middle of the Emerald City.
Why haven't you complained about their wall?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

Someone needs to go pull those "militia standoff" threads and ASK THEM -- how much more hypocrisy they can sleep with....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2020)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> I can sympathize with the idea of wanting to create an experimental and detached community based on core beliefs and principles but unfortunately in my opinion this is not the way to do it.


Well, since they've already done it, can't we send all the motherfucking communist shit twinkle-toed cocksuckers there and let them all live together in perfect unity and utopia?

Let's thin the herd with this new experiment.

.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra (Jun 11, 2020)

yidnar said:


> thats right it seems that a new shithole country has been created ! the nation of Chaz ! the nation of Chaz consists of about 7 blocks in Seattle ! this new left wing democrat supported communist country has seized about 7 blocks in the city of Seattle ! with the lefts leaders blessings they now have established their own laws and rules in their socialist style government !they have even nominated a president ,ruler ,warlord or whatever  they call him .....Raz Simone professional rioter rapper and now leader of the socialist nation of Chaz ! the capital hill autonomous zone allows no police from the United States ,and [ get this] has even erected a makeshift wall with armed guards to keep people with opposing views from hostile foreign countries like the United States from entering ! the democrats that live in Chaz do not want people in their country that dont agree with their ideology ! and they built a wall and put armed guards at their borders ! where is the lefts criticism about the wall that has been built around this new leftwing communist shithole ? in my opinion this is an enemy country that has seized territory in the United States ! this is an act of war ! we should carpet bomb the evil nation of Chaz that has taken control of US Territory and charge their outside supporters with treason in a court of law and execute them !View attachment 349084



The UK has today formally recognized CHAZ, and is sending a delegation to negotiate a trade deal to offset the effects of Brexit!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > Do you support these people who have taken over part of a city; declared an Autonomous State; and are making outrageous demands?
> ...


You do understand that there are people living there that don't want to pay tribute to King Raz.  Can you possibly imagine what the girls caught in that kingdom are going through.  Do none of them deserve rescue?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 11, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if many Canadians are lining up to emigrate there, it would be considered an upgrade.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wonder if they have anything of value? We can open trade negotiations with them ......


Skinny jeans and knit caps. So no.
I'll sell them some sunshine!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Can you possibly imagine what the girls caught in that kingdom are going through. Do none of them deserve rescue?


Oh c'mon, Tipsy.  Not that old "rape all the women" thing AGAIN.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> *"Now CHAZ has an unaccountable force that they don’t want to call the police because they’re against police. And whatever this crew is, they’re not police. Their warlord’s name is Raz Simone, and according to CHAZ insiders he and his crew are “self-appointed, heavily armed, has indicated their intention to police the area, and has engaged in the use of force..." *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freeze dried water ..


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Jun 11, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > I can sympathize with the idea of wanting to create an experimental and detached community based on core beliefs and principles but unfortunately in my opinion this is not the way to do it.
> ...



I think some of their demands aren't unreasonable, some are, but they all have to know that this autonomous zone is a very temporary.


----------



## Meister (Jun 11, 2020)

This is a perfect outcome for Jay Inslee, it's a resume builder for next time he runs for the presidential nomination.
Not only the Green Deal candidate, but also, the Facist candidate.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 11, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


It's not a riot.  Your RWNJ "media" is lying to you.

Again.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Desperado (Jun 11, 2020)

To take back Seattle, an airstrike is called for. What Do you use an A10 Wart Hogs  or Cobra attack helicopters


----------



## Meister (Jun 11, 2020)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...


At what cost?  I know you're in your bubble and protected, but how about the residents
and the business owners, their bubble has burst, some probably won't recover, and the residents no doubt are losing big time
with their property.  No big deal, no skin off your nose...but in your eyes they have merit.  good grief


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 11, 2020)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...


anarchy is always temporary.

But, I think this needs to fester all the way into the election.

This is the Democrat party. This is what they are pushing for, whether they say that's what they're pushing for or not, it's the end result. They have been overrun by communists.

.


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Jun 11, 2020)

Meister said:


> Grace Is Stoked said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Well no that's not what I meant, i'm sorry.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 11, 2020)

yidnar said:


> thats right it seems that a new shithole country has been created ! the nation of Chaz ! the nation of Chaz consists of about 7 blocks in Seattle ! this new left wing democrat supported communist country has seized about 7 blocks in the city of Seattle ! with the lefts leaders blessings they now have established their own laws and rules in their socialist style government !they have even nominated a president ,ruler ,warlord or whatever  they call him .....Raz Simone professional rioter rapper and now leader of the socialist nation of Chaz ! the capital hill autonomous zone allows no police from the United States ,and [ get this] has even erected a makeshift wall with armed guards to keep people with opposing views from hostile foreign countries like the United States from entering ! the democrats that live in Chaz do not want people in their country that dont agree with their ideology ! and they built a wall and put armed guards at their borders ! where is the lefts criticism about the wall that has been built around this new leftwing communist shithole ? in my opinion this is an enemy country that has seized territory in the United States ! this is an act of war ! we should carpet bomb the evil nation of Chaz that has taken control of US Territory and charge their outside supporters with treason in a court of law and execute them !View attachment 349084


Hmmm, has a sort of ring to it. Raz of Chaz.


----------



## two_iron (Jun 11, 2020)

I would not waste one human life on these shit-eating rodents. Let it play out, some will miss their mommies, some will need a meth fix and the numbers will dwindle.... when the time is right, send in the drones and fucking lay waste to the remaining filth.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Meister said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


I wish to fuck you would settle down.  Why is it always just the businesses you think of?  And what is so frightening about this whole scenario that is causing everyone to react as if it were the invasion of the Russian Army?  Dear heaven.  It is retarded and it is doomed (hopefully sooner rather than later) but there IS a way out of this without nuking the entire population.  It is about EVERYONE pulling up their big boy panties and talking.  But it should be people speaking for the neighborhood.
I'm not sure where some of you are getting your information about how evil these people are.  Considering how many of you have your hair on fire, I am taking that with a grain of salt until I get something credible from someone who isn't out to plaster all their guts against a wall.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Meister said:


> how about the residents
> and the business owners, their bubble has burst, some probably won't recover, and the residents no doubt are losing big time
> with their property.


CHAZ has been declared for three days.  You're getting a little hysterical, aren't you?  Shall I get the smelling salts for you?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 11, 2020)

Laura Ingraham agrees with me, this is all political.  The questions need to be asked to Biden "what do you think about this occupation in Seattle"?

Trump might let the FBI get involved, but he would be wise to NOT use the military.  They are egging him on, this is the constant move before Nov.  If it's not the Wuhan Virus, it's protesters or now occupations.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wonder if they have anything of value? We can open trade negotiations with them ......


i think the only thing they have to trade  is the stench of failure and unwashed ass .


----------



## Godboy (Jun 11, 2020)

There are reports of them shaking down businesses there for money. They are also now checking IDs of anyone walking  through and doing "stop and frisk". Isnt it ironic that the first thing the nation of Chaz did was enforce a police state?

Yet again we have seen what happens with communism/socialism. They ALWAYS fail.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 11, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> ....  They are egging him on,


If that's the case, they should just call themselves Hezbollah.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > thats right it seems that a new shithole country has been created ! the nation of Chaz ! the nation of Chaz consists of about 7 blocks in Seattle ! this new left wing democrat supported communist country has seized about 7 blocks in the city of Seattle ! with the lefts leaders blessings they now have established their own laws and rules in their socialist style government !they have even nominated a president ,ruler ,warlord or whatever  they call him .....Raz Simone professional rioter rapper and now leader of the socialist nation of Chaz ! the capital hill autonomous zone allows no police from the United States ,and [ get this] has even erected a makeshift wall with armed guards to keep people with opposing views from hostile foreign countries like the United States from entering ! the democrats that live in Chaz do not want people in their country that dont agree with their ideology ! and they built a wall and put armed guards at their borders ! where is the lefts criticism about the wall that has been built around this new leftwing communist shithole ? in my opinion this is an enemy country that has seized territory in the United States ! this is an act of war ! we should carpet bomb the evil nation of Chaz that has taken control of US Territory and charge their outside supporters with treason in a court of law and execute them !View attachment 349084
> ...


that may be the only reason they elected him ! that might have been his campaign message ! vote for Raz because it rhymes with  Chaz !


----------



## yidnar (Jun 11, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if many Canadians are lining up to emigrate there, it would be considered an upgrade.


and they have a stronger military than Canada ! much much stronger !


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

DOTR said:


> The state of downtown Seattle this moment.
> View attachment 349042View attachment 349043


Aim for center of mass.....


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 11, 2020)

yidnar said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised if many Canadians are lining up to emigrate there, it would be considered an upgrade.
> ...




But not as brave.  We have some good soldiers, just terribly abused (because we overfund our domestic covert police force to "keep everyone in line").


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > As CHAZ has declared themselves independent of the United States, they are no longer entitled to the Protection of the Constitution.
> ...


Meh....Have a company of snipers infiltrate the perimeter and pick them off one-by-one.....Instill fear.

No need to be showy about it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh! Start building a like...7-person gallows on the edge of town.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > how about the residents
> ...


Hysterical you say?

Shall we dig up your posts where you were shitting chickens, over some protesters carrying ammo-less rifles with open breeches in Michigan about a month ago?


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

....and what  are Patriots  going to do about it? 

I'm getting so  tired of this crazy, socialist, demonRat shit.....I am getting very tired....ENOUGH

We want Justice NOW


----------



## MACAULAY (Jun 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MACAULAY said:
> ...


____

"Old Lady" claims:  "CHAZ is too juvenile to be frightening"

They are patrolling their new Autonomous Territory with Automatic rifles.  Do ya think "Old Lady" would think they are  "too juvenile to be frightening" if they were Trump Supporters.

Why Hell No.  She is as close to a complete Hypocrite and Blind Partisan as there is on this board. 
___


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Is Stoked said:
> ...


I was unwarrantedly hard on this one at first, but this is a solid poster.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

skye said:


> ....and what  are Patriots  going to do about it?
> 
> I'm getting so  tired of this crazy, socialist, demonRat shit.....I am getting very tired....ENOUGH
> 
> We want Justice NOW


The wheels of justice turn slow, but start building that gallows!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 11, 2020)

As an aside: Wtf?! The government can Waco, but they can't contain this shit? Wtf good is the government?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 11, 2020)

yidnar said:


> thats right it seems that a new shithole country has been created ! the nation of Chaz ! the nation of Chaz consists of about 7 blocks in Seattle ! this new left wing democrat supported communist country has seized about 7 blocks in the city of Seattle ! with the lefts leaders blessings they now have established their own laws and rules in their socialist style government !they have even nominated a president ,ruler ,warlord or whatever  they call him .....Raz Simone professional rioter rapper and now leader of the socialist nation of Chaz ! the capital hill autonomous zone allows no police from the United States ,and [ get this] has even erected a makeshift wall with armed guards to keep people with opposing views from hostile foreign countries like the United States from entering ! the democrats that live in Chaz do not want people in their country that dont agree with their ideology ! and they built a wall and put armed guards at their borders ! where is the lefts criticism about the wall that has been built around this new leftwing communist shithole ? in my opinion this is an enemy country that has seized territory in the United States ! this is an act of war ! we should carpet bomb the evil nation of Chaz that has taken control of US Territory and charge their outside supporters with treason in a court of law and execute them !View attachment 349084


How about we just recognize this new nation and round up all leftists and dump them there.

Trump will get 99% of the vote!
Biden will rule this new nation!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Oddball said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Show me where I said we should send in the storm troopers to stop them.


----------



## WTH_Progs? (Jun 11, 2020)

Serves Seattle right. This is a nice demonstration of Proguessive ideology that thinks it can beat common sense.  FOr the most part the make-up of Seattle are pussies running neck and neck with California for who can be more pathetic.

Course they'll chant Seattle progressed because.  Because they're too big of pussies (ooops. said that already) to come to terms they're frauds.  PROG-think equates to intellectual dishonesty and chaos, but Obama calls it progress.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The subject is hysterics, a state which you were clearly in during the Michigan lockdown protest....A protest, BTW, which left all property as it was when it began, and left no bodily injuries in its wake.

Be all of that is it may, CHAZ is an armed insurrection, not a _*truly*_ peaceful protest like Michigan.....The Pantifa pussies are at least criminal gangsters, if not an internal military enemy....They deserve nothing better than to be routed with extreme prejudice and violence.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

MACAULAY said:


> They are patrolling their new Autonomous Territory with Automatic rifles.


Where'd they get machine guns?  You got a link?
And the first person they shoot at?  Shoot 'em back.  Simple shrimple.  None of that shit.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Oddball said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


And hopefully Chaz will turn out the same.  But an overwhelming military type response to their "threat" is not the way to win this.  If it turns violent, yeah, violent back.  But what this requires is some smart folks with brains to open a dialogue.  They either want attention or they want more trouble.  Figure out which, but don't play into their hand here.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Taking over part of a city under force of arms is a violent act.....Those little miscreants are enemy combatants, by any and all rules of "civilized" warfare....The deserve to be shot in the streets like the curs that they are.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Pretty good article about the neighborhood in general, the reaction from the city and the police, but the leaders remain a mystery.









						Seattle Activists Occupy Six City Blocks as Police Retreat
					

A section of the Capitol Hill neighborhood has been declared an 'autonomous zone'




					time.com


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> It is about USA sovereign territory you fucking moron.


No I think you all just want people to get mowed down by gunfire.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Go in and get our people out of there.
> 
> Get some former special forces experienced in urban warfare to clean it just like Fallujah.


Why do you believe that anyone is being held captive?


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

This Pantifa madness can not go on like this

It's enough

People are waiting  for this madness to be stopped NOW

NOW


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

LAW AND ORDER! YES

but

Where is Law and Order?????


----------



## Oddball (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2020)

Oddball said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Did you want to shoot all the college students who were protesting in the 60's, taking over administration buildings on college campuses, intimidating administration and making demands?  Just curious.


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2020)

WHERE IS LAW AND ORDER?


WHERE?????????


is this total chaos

WHAT THE HECK IS HAPPENING??????????????????


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 11, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I haven't looked into this, beyond reading half of this thread. But I have to say that based on all the people saying "send in the military" I wouldn't be surprised if this is another Problem-Reaction-Solution orchestrated (or instigated) event, to get the pre-planned goal of acclimating people to martial law and more power grabs.
> 
> I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?
> 
> That might not be the case here, but just some food for thought.


The activities in downtown Seattle have been reported upon by the local news stations everyday, including continuous coverage for days on end when the protesting, rioting and looting first started on the first weekend.

I would say that the people of the Metropolitan Seattle area are well informed if they choose to be and all these hysterics, including by Trump seem to be frustration that they aren't able to go out beat some heads themslves.

If the mayor and the governor are not worried and are handling things then why are you?  And no, I don't accept that crap about caring about the welfare of your fellow Americans and our country because many of you have expressed open hatred towards your fellow country men/women and have wished harm upon them.  And I have no doubt that if you could inflict that harm personally without have to worry about repercussions, you all would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 11, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't looked into this, beyond reading half of this thread. But I have to say that based on all the people saying "send in the military" I wouldn't be surprised if this is another Problem-Reaction-Solution orchestrated (or instigated) event, to get the pre-planned goal of acclimating people to martial law and more power grabs.
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about or what that has to do with anything I said. And who said that I am worried?  I'm not at all.    Also, please don't lump me in with others or assume that I agree with others on everything. I don't, I think for myself. I don't hate anyone or wish harm on anyone. So nothing you said has anything to do with what I said.

I think you completely misunderstood my post.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 11, 2020)

Imagine if your house or work was in that zone?  

If it was my house I would be locked & loaded & unable to sleep! (if I didn't just abandon it)...If it was my work I'd quit.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 11, 2020)

I'd like to make the point...What antifa has done here is treason.  The textbook definition of treason. 

Taking US land by force...and I wouldn't doubt that the mayor and governor are also guilty of treason for aiding and abetting them.  (but that will be for lawyers to argue).

The penalty for treason is death by hanging.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Of course I don't. I have no idea what an "Autonomous State" of six city blocks is supposed to mean. It's ridiculous. HOWEVER the drooling idiots here who want to go in with a full blown military operation are freaking me out, where CHAZ is too juvenile to be frightening.



All of sudden, folks with semiauto guns holding hostages is NOT frightening??   Didn't YOU freak out about a month ago when some Michigan bubbas in battle dress forced their way into the STATEHOUSE to pose for pics??? 

I'm tempted to bump some old threads here, because the hypocrisy is monumental about removing "armed rebels" that pose a public safety threat..  I remember most of your lefty buds CHEERING for the Feds to come kill some "Oregon militia" that had taken over a virtually empty state park in Bend..

Total political hypocrisy here from where I sit..  FANTASTIC when FBI/ATF agents use a TANK to roll into Mt Carmel and gas women and children in a bunker..  The Left was CHEERING !!!

Or having FEDERAL snipers take out a guys' sons and his wife holding their baby at Ruby Ridge.. THOSE SOBS deserved it..  All because the FBI undercover set this guy up to saw off a shotgun for them... 

But Chaz is cute and woke and cuddly...  UNTIL the virtue mongering mayor and city counsel get SUED for aiding and abetting their "occupation"...,  I see PERSONAL liability for those morons in the tens if not hundreds of $millions....


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 11, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



This will do to find out "who Chaz is".... 









						The Warlord Will See You Now. Armed Rebels Illegally Require ID to Get Into Seattle 'Autonomous' Zone
					

Police report that armed rebels are now requiring ID to get into Seattle’s anarchist utopia, known as CHAZ. The better to keep out the rabble who want an audience with Raz, the new feudal warlor...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2020)

Only a fool wouldn't realize that if you're not ANTIFA, then your PRO-fascist.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 12, 2020)

buttercup said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


My first paragraph was directed to you.  The second was in general however the last paragraph was in response to a previous comment by another member who claims that their interest in what's transpiring in Seattle has to do with love of country and their desire to protect their fellow countryman while still indicating that they wish harm upon their fellow countrymen with whom they don't agree (with their behavior).

I apologize for not being clear about to whom it was addressed.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 12, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I haven't looked into this, beyond reading half of this thread. But I have to say that based on all the people saying "send in the military" I wouldn't be surprised if this is another Problem-Reaction-Solution orchestrated (or instigated) event, to get the pre-planned goal of acclimating people to martial law and more power grabs.
> 
> I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?
> 
> That might not be the case here, but just some food for thought.


*Thank you*..... finally, someone who is thinking shit through.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Maybe a few precision drone strikes are just what"s needed here...


I think all we need to do is cut off their water, electricity and food going in.

It will be over in a matter of days if not hours.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The second was in general however the last paragraph was in response to a previous comment by another member who claims that their interest in what's transpiring in Seattle has to do with love of country and their desire to protect their fellow countryman while still indicating that they wish harm upon their fellow countrymen with whom they don't agree (with their behavior).


There is a dichotomy here you seem to have difficulty with.

There are law abiding American citizens living in that CHAZ area who are being bullied, extorted in broad daylight to give money to ANTIFA and BLM, and who are being used as pawns in political theater against their will.  They are being denied their Constitutional rights for every minute of every hour these thugs control CHAZ.

The terrorists that have set  up CHAZ maybe born American citizens, but that is IMO null and void as soon as they rebelled against our Republic. Fuck them, I hope those cretins are all killed and spare the court funding.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > As CHAZ has declared themselves independent of the United States, they are no longer entitled to the Protection of the Constitution.
> ...


No, just any adult carrying a weapon that is pointing it in the general direction of our troops.
We need witnesses to testify in the show trials later.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?
> That might not be the case here, but just some food for thought.


I agree. But that is why I think we should use precision forces to only attack those armed and using violent threats.

Those people kind of like volunteer to be shot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Grace Is Stoked said:


> I think some of their demands aren't unreasonable, some are, but they all have to know that this autonomous zone is a very temporary.


They wont end this until forced to.

These are ideological idiots who do not think past the next time that they might get laid.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It is about USA sovereign territory you fucking moron.
> ...


Then you are not thinking very clearly.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, it seems that the mayor of Seattle, Mayor Fu Kingre Tardo, has recognized the New People Republic of CHAZ on what used to be sovereign USA territory, and her own Capital Hill District of her own city.

Meanwhile the Governor of the state, Governor Imsleep, has by default recognized the new nation as well through his lack of outrage or intent to quell the rebellion in his own state.

So what are the things Chaz has that one would expect of a duly recognized nation (And it wont take long for USA enemies to recognise it as such, lol)

They have a sympathetic US Libtard media








						Welcome to the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone, where Seattle protesters gather without police
					

What is CHAZ? At the newly named Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone, on a handful of blocks in Seattle’s quirky, lefty Capitol Hill, demonstrators are setting up a new protest society that on Tuesday was free of uniformed police. How long...




					www.seattletimes.com
				




They have sovereign territory that used to be part of the USA








						Antifa Seizes Seattle PD, Sets Up 'Autonomous Zone' Just Like ISIS and the Paris Commune
					

Just as ISIS claimed territory, antifa seized part of Seattle. They took the police HQ and set up an




					pjmedia.com
				








They have their own police force








						The Warlord Will See You Now. Armed Rebels Illegally Require ID to Get Into Seattle 'Autonomous' Zone
					

Police report that armed rebels are now requiring ID to get into Seattle’s anarchist utopia, known as CHAZ. The better to keep out the rabble who want an audience with Raz, the new feudal warlor...




					pjmedia.com
				




They have their own tax revenue and funding








						Report: Antifa Sets Up Mafia-Like Shakedown Racket In Seattle 'No Cop' Zone
					

Antifa is setting up a mafia-like shakedown racket in its Seattle "Autonomous Zone."




					pjmedia.com
				




They have their own logistics via 'voluntary' donations








						Seattle businesses helping provide supplies for Capitol Hill protestors
					

Several businesses within Seattle's Capitol Hill neighborhood are offering restrooms, charging stations, food, and medical supplies to protesters.




					www.king5.com
				




They have border checkpoints








						Police: Seattle demonstrators running checkpoints at CHAZ - NewsBreak
					

Seattle police say some demonstrators on Capitol Hill are armed and trying to extort protection money from area businesses and residents. A look inside Seattle’s newly-formed ‘Capitol Hill Autonomous...




					www.newsbreak.com
				




Wow isnt this wonderful?

How much more US territory do Libtards plan to hand over to Marxist wackjobs in the future? 

Can you just imagine Sleepy Joe Biden running things, when awake?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2020)

It would sure be a different story is white militia took over a city with ar 14s.  Oh they hypocrisy on the right.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> It would sure be a different story is white militia took over a city with ar 14s.  Oh they hypocrisy on the right.


Can you  write that in English?

thx


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2020)

They should have named it HypocritVille.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, a big welcome to the Republic of Chaz.

If the November election is reasonably honest, then the Republic of Chaz will convince more sane Americans to vote for President Trump.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > It would sure be a different story is white militia took over a city with ar 14s.  Oh they hypocrisy on the right.
> ...



I did write it in English.  Oh the militias are the darlings of the right.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2020)

Under President Trump, U.S. militias not ready to lay down arms
					

Experts says these militia groups could be a potential powder keg, if those feelings of having a kindred spirit in Trump erupt into a sense of betrayal if the president fails to deliver on his promises.




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Penelope (Jun 12, 2020)

Armed Militias Won’t Stop After Charlottesville, and That Worries Law Enforcement
					

The presence of armed, right-wing militia at political events is becoming more common.




					www.defenseone.com


----------



## wamose (Jun 12, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Yes, a big welcome to the Republic of Chaz.
> 
> If the November election is reasonably honest, then the Republic of Chaz will convince more sane Americans to vote for President Trump.


I don't think the Republic of Chad will allow people to vote for Trump. Voting laws will be ignored by the anarchists and the Democrat leaders that gave them control. Nobody can have confidence in what is coming out of this occupation. It should scare the hell out of every freedom loving American. Democracy has been overthrown by anarchy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

wamose said:


> I don't think the Republic of Chad will allow people to vote for Trump. Voting laws will be ignored by the anarchists and the Democrat leaders that gave them control. Nobody can have confidence in what is coming out of this occupation. It should scare the hell out of every freedom loving American. Democracy has been overthrown by anarchy.


The citizens of the Republic of CHAZ dont get to vote in AMERICAN elections, they have forfeited their citizenship in our nation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Under President Trump, U.S. militias not ready to lay down arms
> 
> 
> Experts says these militia groups could be a potential powder keg, if those feelings of having a kindred spirit in Trump erupt into a sense of betrayal if the president fails to deliver on his promises.
> ...


Comparing peaceful militias to Antifa wack-jobs that have seceded from the USA is a classic apples v oranges fallacy, but you probably dont know what that is and I dont have time to explain it to you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You think that was English?

lol, that assplains a lot.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, it seems that the mayor of Seattle, Mayor Fu Kingre Tardo, has recognized the New People Republic of CHAZ on what used to be sovereign USA territory, and her own Capital Hill District of her own city.
> 
> Meanwhile the Governor of the state, Governor Imsleep, has by default recognized the new nation as well through his lack of outrage or intent to quell the rebellion in his own state.
> 
> ...


wait till they demand 2 senators and a representative
and of course the democrats will back it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> wait till they demand 2 senators and a representative
> and of course the democrats will back it.



They are no longer a part of the USA, so they dont get USA senators or representatives....get it?

We should encourage ALL progressives to create Marxist Utopias and leave our nation, but they cant vote anymore in OUR elections.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2020)

THIS... IS... the *DEMOCRAT PARTY* folks... get a good look at it... and vote accordingly in November.


----------



## Flash (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know why we wouldn't want CHAZ to be permitted to operate freely and indefinitely...

...it would provide entertainment, ridicule, meme fodder, and warnings for the wise, for years to come.


----------



## night_son (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Well, it seems that the mayor of Seattle, Mayor Fu Kingre Tardo, has recognized the New People Republic of CHAZ on what used to be sovereign USA territory, and her own Capital Hill District of her own city.
> 
> Meanwhile the Governor of the state, Governor Imsleep, has by default recognized the new nation as well through his lack of outrage or intent to quell the rebellion in his own state.
> 
> ...



The days, hours, minutes—whatever—of "CHAZ" are numbered. Maybe the commie-lite kid revolutionaries who "formed" it will erect a monument to their fallen comrades when it's all over. And then we can all protest together out there and tear it down. Irony's such a metallic tasting bitch.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There are businesses forced to pay these thugs for "security."  Disagreement is not allowed. THEY have called themselves an occupying ARMY. They need to be treated as such.

And you want to deal with these animals with "diplomacy"? They are CRIMINALS and need to be treated as such!  Leftists never get anything right, and when you've been proven wrong EVERY DAMN TIME, you still never figure things out.


----------



## keepitreal (Jun 12, 2020)

O
M
G

Where the fuck have I been...first I'm hearing about any of this

There will be no mercy come elections


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> This will do to find out "who Chaz is"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> It would sure be a different story is white militia took over a city with ar 14s.  Oh they hypocrisy on the right.


 AR-14's. . . . 

They on sale at Big Lots?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 12, 2020)

wamose said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a big welcome to the Republic of Chaz.
> ...


Why would Chazians be allowed to vote in a US election? They gave that right up.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 12, 2020)

When this implodes on itself all the citizens of Chaz should be given a one way ticket to any African or Middle East country that says they'll take them because now that they've renounced their citizenship they're not welcome here. I don't care which influential persons son or daughter they might be.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## martybegan (Jun 12, 2020)

Step 1. Form a perimeter around it
Step 2. Invite all who want to leave to do so
Step 3. Tell the remaining rebels they have 48 hours to give up
Step 4. After 48 hours. 






Step 5: Rebuild.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> O
> M
> G
> 
> ...


Elections... oh they have that all figured out already too. ALL MAIL IN, so they can BALLOT HARVEST like a bunch of wild ass progressive criminals... yep... that's their plan.

It is the ONLY way they could even dream of winning at this point in November. America is about ready to VOMIT at the mention of the DEMOCRAT PARTY and what they've been pulling, from the RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA hoax to the FARCE IMPEACHMENT to now the RIOTS. The democrat party is the party of TRASH, and there really is no doubt left.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> They are no longer a part of the USA, so they dont get USA senators or representatives....get it?
> 
> We should encourage ALL progressives to create Marxist Utopias and leave our nation, but they cant vote anymore in OUR elections.


This is actually a great idea.

Let the loony lefturds occupy inner cities, and strike their affiliation from US sovereignty. All the bed wetters can move there, consolidate themselves and fend for themselves.

Then starve to death.


.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 12, 2020)

When the south decided that they were going to be an independent nation, they fought a war over being autonomous.

Correct Me if I am wrong, but doesn't the left lay claim that the South, wanting to be autonomous to the United States, were traitors to the country?

I wouldn't mind hearing their thoughts on this new 'autonomous' country and who they stand with regard to treason.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 12, 2020)

Pete7469 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > They are no longer a part of the USA, so they dont get USA senators or representatives....get it?
> ...


We should put border fortifications around the new country of Chaz and demand that they provide passports to enter the United States.


----------



## blastoff (Jun 12, 2020)

Is Chaz Bono aware of this?  He’s likely in need of a gig and who better to be the, at least titular, ruler of CHAZ than Chaz?  Plus, he’s got leadership, politics in his blood thanks to former mayor of Palm Springs, CA, daddy, Sonny.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> holding hostages


Link


----------



## Thunk (Jun 12, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Only a fool wouldn't realize that if you're not ANTIFA, then your PRO-fascist.



Because beating the shit out of anybody who disagrees with you isn't fascist!


----------



## Grace Is Stoked (Jun 12, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


I think a lot of those reports of businesses being extorted and violence have turned out to be hearsay or shown to be false based on new articles written by journalists that have been in the area. It’s probably not out of the realm of possibility that many of these claims are being circulated to cast what’s happening there in a bad light in order to encourage force to taken against the protesters. Of course there may be some bad actors within those borders but most of what I’ve read is that it’s pretty peaceful and many businesses are actually seeing increased business.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 12, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> We should put border fortifications around the new country of Chaz and demand that they provide passports to enter the United States.



OK.. 

but what about the people who aren't bed wetters that have to live there with their passports?

There are serious legal ramifications here.

I understand the assholes who started this shit never thought about it, but that's because they cannot think.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2020)

blastoff said:


> Is Chaz Bono aware of this?  He’s likely in need of a gig and who better to be the, at least titular, ruler of CHAZ than Chaz?  Plus, he’s got leadership, politics in his blood thanks to former mayor of Palm Springs, CA, daddy, Sonny.


Chaz Bono is a she...


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jun 12, 2020)

Send in border patrol and treat them like foreigners.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> I would say that the people of the Metropolitan Seattle area are well informed if they choose to be and all these hysterics, including by Trump seem to be frustration that they aren't able to go out beat some heads themslves.
> 
> If the mayor and the governor are not worried and are handling things then why are you? And no, I don't accept that crap about caring about the welfare of your fellow Americans and our country because many of you have expressed open hatred towards your fellow country men/women and have wished harm upon them. And I have no doubt that if you could inflict that harm personally without have to worry about repercussions, you all would do it in a heartbeat.



Here's a rationale and nuanced take on all that..  It's two different "attitudes", but BOTH are perfectly consistent if you ARE a "patriot" -- as the mayor of Seattle has described the rebels...

1) Chaz has violated the civil liberties of the residents, the biz owners, and the property owners..  They've OVERTURNED ELECTIONS including the Authority of the DELUDED mayor and City Council who will be the FUTURE targets of these idiots "playing fort" on private property...

It's communist anarchy on the hoof... It's only a matter of time before all the "woke" factions start eating each other arguing over "meatless zones" and giving black trans people AR-15s with no training to SHARE in the control.. There's ALREADY competing leadership for the zone, and there's no process to peacefully resolve differences..

It's also baffling that the LEFT calls them patriots, when any ARMED FACTION with a govt gripe on right -- was met with DEMANDS from our leftist buds to "SEND IN THE FEDS" and shoot them.. There's PILES of hypocrites on USMB recorded saying this..  To Waco, to Ruby Ridge, to the Bend Oregon "occupation" of an empty park to the Nevada cattle disputes with the BLM..  I find this hypocrisy REPULSIVE...

2)* I find the hypocrisy repulsive because I'm NOT in favor of Federal intervention..  A CONSISTENT stand I've taken on most EVERYTHING that has to deal with "revolt as protest".*.. But I do not wish this ANARCHIST FASCIST experiment to spread and be repeated..

*So -- the MASSIVE idiocy here will "kill itself" and should play out on its own..  If the LEADERSHIP of Seattle are moronic enough to believe "it's all under control" -- it's only a matter of time before the rabble mobs come for THEM..  Which I will CHEER ON.. * Because we HAVE too many leftist govts filled with morons who think their "wokeness" protects them from anarchy/rebellion..

When it inevitably plays out on a LOCAL LEVEL, the entire leftist movement will be besmirched and the November election ISSUE will be pandering to anarchist morons who "play fort on public streets and property"....

Nothing could help re-elect Trump more than that... And END the long, painful suicide that the Dem party is bleeding out from..


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2020)

007 said:


> THIS... IS... the *DEMOCRAT PARTY* folks... get a good look at it... and vote accordingly in November.


I look forward to you choking on these words. 

#LOLGOP #TooFunny #CLASSIC


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 12, 2020)

Does CHAZ have a black mayor?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > holding hostages
> ...



What do you call it when an anarchist commie group checks IDs for entry to THEIR PROPERTY AND NEIGHBORHOOD?  When they paint "Public Property" on business frontages? When they OVERTURN the results of voted elections?

If they "don't like you" they can refuse entry can't they?  Why else would a bunch of "kiddies playing fort with real rifles" be checking IDs?? 

This isn't a benign exercise and it will end up in INTERNAL infernos of fighting.. And THEN the homes, biz, the public property that is being held hostage -- will end up in flames... 

If YOU or the mayor can't see this coming -- That's why I'm in FAVOR of this "play fort for retarded children" playing out on its own...  Because people are too politically blinded to analyze this for what it REALLY IS...


----------



## blastoff (Jun 12, 2020)

007 said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > Is Chaz Bono aware of this?  He’s likely in need of a gig and who better to be the, at least titular, ruler of CHAZ than Chaz?  Plus, he’s got leadership, politics in his blood thanks to former mayor of Palm Springs, CA, daddy, Sonny.
> ...


Born with a bono he’s always a he even if it’s been chopped off.


----------



## 007 (Jun 12, 2020)

blastoff said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


He was born a she...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > I would say that the people of the Metropolitan Seattle area are well informed if they choose to be and all these hysterics, including by Trump seem to be frustration that they aren't able to go out beat some heads themslves.
> ...




They're already eating their own, so to speak. City Council member Sawant (born in India) is calling for Durkins resignation or will begin articles of impeachment (where have we heard that before?)…….all because Durkin & Inslee spoke against the violence, while this shitforbrains applauds it and has supported this Chaz takeover. 





__





						CouncilMember Sawant  » Blog Archive   » Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan Must Resign
					





					sawant.seattle.gov
				





Unfortunately Seattle is known to be populated  with non-thinkers that will do anything to get on national news outlets.....and here we are. I wouldn't hold my breath for it to play out for a REAL positive result for the city, county or state as a whole. Without 'something' being done to nip it in the bud......that Chaz will become an ever widening chasm. 

That communist/fascist/whatever type devil has found the US weak point and is driving in the first nail to the US coffin.  We can't afford to let this play out or we will become Amerikans for real


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 12, 2020)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 349206
> 
> When this implodes on itself all the citizens of Chaz should be given a one way ticket to any African or Middle East country that says they'll take them because now that they've renounced their citizenship they're not welcome here. I don't care which influential persons son or daughter they might be.
> 
> *****SMILE*****




So if they step outside of the zone...…..they are then considered illegal immigrants? And subject to ICE??? How awesome is that?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 12, 2020)

Just read over on twitter that the Hell's Angels and Mongols are heading up to CHAZ this weekend for "some fun". Which means...they will take back that downtown, hand the cops back their precinct, and bust a few heads while at it.

Wish I could see it happen!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> That's why I'm in FAVOR of this "play fort for retarded children" playing out on its own...  Because people are too politically blinded to analyze this for what it REALLY IS...


No one has a right to compromise the  Constitutional rights of their neighbors.

The idiot  mayor of Seatle and the Governor of Washington should have ended thison Day 2, but instead it is festering and likely going to encourage similar morons across the country to emulate them.

Rebellion must be nipped in the bud before it grows exponentially worse.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 12, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> 2)* I find the hypocrisy repulsive because I'm NOT in favor of Federal intervention.. A CONSISTENT stand I've taken on most EVERYTHING that has to deal with "revolt as protest".*.. But I do not wish this ANARCHIST FASCIST experiment to spread and be repeated..
> 
> *So -- the MASSIVE idiocy here will "kill itself" and should play out on its own.. *



I believe president Trump agrees! 

His tweets about sending in troops are only meant to bring attention to this lunacy...He doesn't intend to send troops unless masses of people start getting seriously harmed or killed. 

But he does want everybody watching so we can all see what democrats really are!


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> King Raz of Chaz has declared himself Emperor of Seattle.  He has set up his palace in the Safeway
> 
> 
> The saddest part is that this crazy is supported by the Mayor and Governor.  The people of Seattle are defenseless.


I urge normal people to leave Seattle immediately.


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> MACAULAY said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...











						Seattle's CHAZ Gains First Feudal Warlord, Takes Steps to Become Rogue State
					

When last we left CHAZ, the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone in Seattle—which wants you to know that it is not the U.S.A.—its residents had suffered a major setback. Homeless people CHAZ invited over for...




					pjmedia.com
				












						The Warlord Will See You Now. Armed Rebels Illegally Require ID to Get Into Seattle 'Autonomous' Zone
					

Police report that armed rebels are now requiring ID to get into Seattle’s anarchist utopia, known as CHAZ. The better to keep out the rabble who want an audience with Raz, the new feudal warlor...




					pjmedia.com
				












						'It is Illegal and Unconstitutional’ to Put Down a Rebellion, Dems Say. Tell That to Abraham Lincoln
					

As antifa militants set up a CHAZ rogue state in Seattle, Jay Inslee and Mayor Jenny Durkan have dubbed it "patriotism" and condemned Trump's law and order.




					pjmedia.com
				












						Who's In Charge of CHAZ? Seattle Authorities Say, 'Not Antifa'
					

Conservative media has been pushing the narrative that "armed antifa" thugs are in control of the so-called capitol hill autonomous zone.




					pjmedia.com
				












						FACEPALM: Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan Says Anarchy in City Could Be 'a Summer of Love'
					

Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan showed no sense of urgency to end the anarchy in her city during an interview with CNN’s Chris Cuomo Thursday evening, being shockingly cavalier when asked how long it...




					pjmedia.com
				












						Secessionist, Segregationist, Colonialist CHAZ Subjects Seattle to Taxation Without Representation
					

The rump government of Seattle and Washington State allowed an autonomous collective calling itself CHAZ to swipe several blocks of the Emerald City and cordon it off earlier this week....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> Only a fool wouldn't realize that if you're not ANTIFA, then your PRO-fascist.


Are you still bitterly clinging to that utterly discredited horseshit?

Retard.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 12, 2020)

daveman said:


> Are you still bitterly clinging to that utterly discredited horseshit?
> 
> Retard.


Are you still a PRO-fascist?


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

Penelope said:


> It would sure be a different story is white militia took over a city with ar 14s.  Oh they hypocrisy on the right.


If that happens, we'll see.  Meanwhile, you can't be bothered to criticize the leftist fascism going on in Seattle.


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still bitterly clinging to that utterly discredited horseshit?
> ...


I am against fascism.  That's why I don't support antifa.  They're fascists.  

If you support antifa, you're pro-fascism.

You retard fascist.


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> When the south decided that they were going to be an independent nation, they fought a war over being autonomous.
> 
> Correct Me if I am wrong, but doesn't the left lay claim that the South, wanting to be autonomous to the United States, were traitors to the country?
> 
> I wouldn't mind hearing their thoughts on this new 'autonomous' country and who they stand with regard to treason.


Do not expect consistency from the left.  There is no deeply-held conviction they won't throw on the ground next to a trash can for political expediency.


----------



## buttercup (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 12, 2020)

The Bluest Skies you ever seen....in Seattle!


----------



## buttercup (Jun 12, 2020)

Don't take the bait, people.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...



WTF?! Totally pathetic now Shitattle have actually given CONTROL of a fire station to the feral Blacks and ROFLAO the feral Blacks have renamed that area of Shitattle "Africatown"






















						Seattle cedes fire station to protesters to turn into community center
					

The city of Seattle announced that it would turn a fire station into a community center for black residents after weeks of protests.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

Is Pantifa going to go fight fires?
It's all fun and games and Kumbayah until a fire breaks out.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thunk said:


> His tweets about sending in troops are only meant to bring attention to this lunacy...He doesn't intend to send troops unless masses of people start getting seriously harmed or killed.
> But he does want everybody watching so we can all see what democrats really are!


CHAZ is a 24/7 advertisement why we should never vote for a Dimocrat at any level of government.

Why would he really want to end his free publicity?

I personally think that protecting the sovereign territory of our nation and keeping ones oath of office is more important, but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

MarcATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still bitterly clinging to that utterly discredited horseshit?
> ...


Are you still a racist retard? Yes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> The Bluest Skies you ever seen....in Seattle!


Skies are gray in Seattle except for once every 15 days.
They don't know what blue skies are.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > His tweets about sending in troops are only meant to bring attention to this lunacy...He doesn't intend to send troops unless masses of people start getting seriously harmed or killed.
> ...



As CHAZ has declared it is not part of America anymore and therefore is a separate nation, then The Donald should put Sanctions on CHAZ and starve them out.

Also what a CRAP name CHAZ, this crowd have ZERO class on ANY level.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > The Bluest Skies you ever seen....in Seattle!
> ...



Blue skies are racist or whatever


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just read over on twitter that the Hell's Angels and Mongols are heading up to CHAZ this weekend for "some fun". Which means...they will take back that downtown, hand the cops back their precinct, and bust a few heads while at it.
> 
> Wish I could see it happen!


Mongols..Thanks! That's the ones I've seen around lately. Could not think of the name to save my soul!

Idk about Mongols, I only know Outlaws. Just from you know, like, the neighborhood.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 12, 2020)

There is a non violent solution if the bedwetting libs running Seattle would use it

seal the occupied area and let nothing or no one go in

anyone inside however is free to leave 

though they will be charged with vandalism and made to replay all the damages they caused


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 348077


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just read over on twitter that the Hell's Angels and Mongols are heading up to CHAZ this weekend for "some fun". Which means...they will take back that downtown, hand the cops back their precinct, and bust a few heads while at it.
> ...



What total hypocrites, but but but they are supposed to be AGAINST Border Walls and Deportations:

















						PHOTOS: Seattle 'Autonomous Zone' Has a Border Wall
					

Seattle, Washington's Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone has set up a border wall and is seemingly conducting 'deportations'.




					www.breitbart.com
				












Now if someone is Anti-Abortion that = being a White Supremacist:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

The original is hard to find now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANTIFA DECLARES INDEPENDENT "FREE ZONE" IN SEATTLE ...



Getting worse....BULLDOZE the illegal Autonomous Zone:
















						Seattle Police Chief: Cops 'Not Able to' Respond to Rapes, Robberies Due to Autonomous Zone
					

Police have been unable to respond to "rapes, robberies, and all sorts of violent acts" that are occurring in Seattle's East Precinct.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> ...


















						Seattle 'Autonomous Zone' Demands U.S. Citizenship for All Illegal Aliens
					

Seattle, Washington’s Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone is demanding that all 11 to 22 million illegal aliens be granted American citizenship.




					www.breitbart.com
				




ROFLAO at "Guerilla Gardening"









^^^^   













						Seattle Times Pens Feature on ‘Guerilla Gardening’ inside CHAZ
					

Antifa and anarchists who are occupying several city blocks in downtown Seattle are tearing up a park to plant vegetables and herbs.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Now if someone is Anti-Abortion that = being a White Supremacist:
> 
> View attachment 349488


Of course.  Leftists always punish Thoughtcriminals.


----------



## daveman (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey, *Crepitus, *are you still insisting this is fake news?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa have allegedly barricaded and zoned off a section of Seattle, and attempted to create their own autonomous zone.
> ...


Maybe the police should be defunded there, being as they are worthless.

Idk. We had a citizens commitee in my neighborhood, and when the law failed and a rogue was running loose and hurting people, the rogue got put down.

He became bullshark food. I like the way that worked.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 12, 2020)

Thunk said:


> I'd like to make the point...What antifa has done here is treason.  The textbook definition of treason.
> 
> Taking US land by force...and I wouldn't doubt that the mayor and governor are also guilty of treason for aiding and abetting them.  (but that will be for lawyers to argue).
> 
> The penalty for treason is death by hanging.


They didn't take that area by force.  The police abandoned the precinct after boarding it up and the protestors basically moved in.  

I don't know what the current situation is at city hall but someone gave Seattle City Council person Kshama Sawant the keys and she and the protestors went inside and occupied it overnight.  What happened the next day, I don't know.  I don't know if the offices are still closed due ot COVID or what exactly is going on.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 12, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Then you are not thinking very clearly.


No, I just have a different perspective than a lot of you.

And you just stated below (well actually a previous comment) that you want people shot and mention people who are armed and "using violent threats" which I'm not even going to speculate as to what you meant by that.



JimBowie1958 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about this event, but in ANY news story, when you have the public reacting in a very emotional way and begging for the government to come to the rescue, you need to ask: are people being manipulated to ask for what was someone's goal in the first place?
> ...


----------



## Thunk (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> They didn't take that area by force. The police abandoned the precinct after boarding it up and the protestors basically moved in.



My neighbors are away on vacation...can I just move into their house & call up my friends to come over? 

And why exactly did the police abandon their precinct and board it up?  For the sheer thrill of it?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 12, 2020)

Thunk said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > They didn't take that area by force. The police abandoned the precinct after boarding it up and the protestors basically moved in.
> ...


They called it "an exercise in trust and de-escalation." 
Seattle Police Leave East Precinct, Remove Barricades


----------



## Thunk (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> They called it "an exercise in trust and de-escalation."



So if I load the shotgun & go take over a McDonalds should they do the same for me?


----------



## Thunk (Jun 12, 2020)

daveman said:


> Hey, *@Crepitus, *are you still insisting this is fake news?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 12, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are not thinking very clearly.
> ...



You had said in response to me, "*No I think you all just want people to get mowed down by gunfire.* "

Apparently you seem to think that I am some Kluxer or something, but I left the Democratic Party before I graduated high school, dude.

By lumping me in with some kind of nefarious bogyman, you demonstrated that you  were not thinking clearly.

I am not asking for a fruitless appology, but I do wish you would get your facts straight.



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> And you just stated below (well actually a previous comment) that you want people shot and mention people who are armed and "using violent threats" which I'm not even going to speculate as to what you meant by that.
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


I do not want people shot, lol, I was arguing against simply bombing them which would cause a lot of colateral injuries.

If it becomes necessary to physically reclaim our sovereign territory by force, I would prefer a more prcesion based approachh, like personally going in with infantry and shoot those who are armed and opposing rather than blowing up some Moma and her baby.

Sheesh!


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

They need some stuff.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > They called it "an exercise in trust and de-escalation."
> ...


The situations are not comparable.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

What I would like to see is...the Mongols and HellsAngels burn tents, loot their twinkies from stores they took over from seattle businesses, set fire to their tricycles skateboards and spears, then trample their gardens they are trying to grow but need How To books to plant one.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

Know what's sad? The fucking mayor brought in porta pots for them. But she couldn't bother to do that for the homeless.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Simply being armed is not grounds for summary execution on the streets of Seattle but that's what exactly what you've stated should be done.

Armed individuals exercising their 1st and/or 2nd amendment rights while *not *violating the law (or working) is not an uncommon sight in downtown Seattle which is why I said we have different perspectives of the situation.

I've attended 3 protests/marches/rallies in Washington state beginning in 2014, all of them peaceful.  

In December 2014 I attended the "We Will Not Comply" rally on the capitol steps in Olympia to protest the passage of a very poorly written gun control law.  More than a thousand people showed up, the majority of which were armed with long guns and there were two Washington State Patrol vehicles on-site.

The second event was the very first time I had ever participated in a marched and I did so with Black Lives Matter in January 2015 specifically because of the death of Sandra Bland.  The Seattle police department escorted and provided protection for the marchers.

The last event I attended was roughly 2017 and was an Anti-Sharia protest.  I showed up at the end in order to join the counter protestors.  There was some excitement when someone showed up wearing a holstered weapon and he was hussled off-site.  I was in tact gear with weapon but no identifying insignia however one of the bike officers apparently recognized me from the BLM march because he waved when he saw me.  

There are so many people on this board who have so much animus against others that would only make sense if these people had *personally *caused them harm yet that is not the case, although I have to admit there is a lot of creativity that has been put forth in an attempt to justify and rationalize the convoluated reasoning for these feelings. 

I have grown acustomed to being on the receiving end of this kind of hatred as my attendance at the events I've outlined above would indicate.  It's a little different however when it's being directed towards others similarily situation as myself though.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Know what's sad? The fucking mayor brought in porta pots for them. But she couldn't bother to do that for the homeless.


The City of Seattle spent a lot of money or some really nice porta potties but I can't remember if they were specifically for the homeless or for tourists.  Nonetheless, the street people began using them in ways that rendered them unsanitary and unuseable for the public for which they were intended (sex, drug use, vandalism, creating unsanitary etc.)

Seattle to Remove Automated Toilets


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Simply being armed is not grounds for summary execution on the streets of Seattle but that's what exactly what you've stated should be done.
> Armed individuals exercising their 1st and/or 2nd amendment rights while *not *violating the law (or working) is not an uncommon sight in downtown Seattle which is why I said we have different perspectives of the situation.


I was speaking of an armed action by US armed forces to retake CHAZ.  In such scenarios, like when you call a cop and he shows up, you need to DISARM.

Soldiers cannot take time to distinguish if that armed enemy looking person hold a rifle is really genuinely enemy or not. Before the move in, the military tells the people they are u nder martial  law and to lay down their arms and if they do not they will be presumed to be hostile.

Why? Because in battle the enemy does not get Miranda rights or other civil rights, unlike what some idiots may think.

So if you have a rifle and dont want to shoot US forces, you need to store it away and not be holding it when the Army arrives.

Other wise your stupid ass will get shot.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Simply being armed is not grounds for summary execution on the streets of Seattle but that's what exactly what you've stated should be done.
> ...


So now I'm included in those that you want shot?

Utilizing the U.S. military against American citizens is not lawful particularly under the current set of circumstances.  And there are a lot of ways to cause harm to others that don't involve pointing a firearm at them and risking return gunfire.

So pray tell, what offense have these individuals committed that they deserve to be shot in the streets?  They havn't killed anyone yet you want them deprived of their lives due to principle?  How fucked up is that and what will you gain by them doing so?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 13, 2020)

daveman said:


> Hey, *Crepitus, *are you still insisting this is fake news?



He has disappeared now it has been shown that this CHAZ thing is actually happening, even Yahoo News is now reporting on it. Also as the Seattle Police Chief Carmen Best has said it was NOT her decision to abandon the area, it then must have been the Communist Mayor Jenny Durkan and so action should be taken against Durkan for CRIMINAL RESPONSIBILITY for EVERY rape, EVERY robbery that has occured since Seattle went lawless and was GIVEN to a mob of The Great Unwashed.

The below I posted last night from Breitbart, but to illustrate ALL the Breitbart stories are sourced from other sources here is the SAME story from Yahoo News:


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> The second event was the very first time I had ever participated in a marched and I did so with Black Lives Matter in January 2015


BLM only pertains to blacks killed by whites. Not blacks killing their own.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Know what's sad? The fucking mayor brought in porta pots for them. But she couldn't bother to do that for the homeless.
> ...


But the looting/burning/rioting/take over of a downtown, plus tents plopped in peoples yards is not unsanitary?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

Saw a pic someone posted of hundreds of bikers on the hwy going to CHAZ, was going to post it here but twitter took it down.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So now I'm included in those that you want shot?



Lol, do you really think that is what I meant?




NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Utilizing the U.S. military against American citizens is not lawful particularly under the current set of circumstances.  And there are a lot of ways to cause harm to others that don't involve pointing a firearm at them and risking return gunfire.



They are in rebellion and are traitors trying to break from the USA and are unlawfully detaining Americans who have not  voted for their Marxist bullshit rule.

Yep, kill every damned one of them that violently resists the restoration of American sovereignty.



NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So pray tell, what offense have these individuals committed that they deserve to be shot in the streets?  They havn't killed anyone yet you want them deprived of their lives due to principle?  How fucked up is that and what will you gain by them doing so?


Treason.


Whether they have killed anyone themselves personally is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

Found another one..but at Parler:




_"Outlaw __#BikerGangs heading to #Seattle to mix it up w/ #Antifa. This should be interesting." _


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Saw a pic someone posted of hundreds of bikers on the hwy going to CHAZ, was going to post it here but twitter took it down.


Is it this one?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Just read over on twitter that the Hell's Angels and Mongols are heading up to CHAZ this weekend for "some fun". Which means...they will take back that downtown, hand the cops back their precinct, and bust a few heads while at it.
> 
> Wish I could see it happen!


Mongols and the HAMC hate each other, I don't see them doing anything together. They might stand together against cops, "*Patches over badges, always"*, but I don't see them buddying up over some political shit.

Someone call rumor control.....


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 13, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Just read over on twitter that the Hell's Angels and Mongols are heading up to CHAZ this weekend for "some fun". Which means...they will take back that downtown, hand the cops back their precinct, and bust a few heads while at it.
> ...


It is a truce between some chapters and about a dozen of each club, which  is more than enough to handle ANTIFA cucks.


----------



## daveman (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to make the point...What antifa has done here is treason.  The textbook definition of treason.
> ...


You can stop calling them protesters now.  They're armed insurrectionists.


----------



## daveman (Jun 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> They need some stuff.
> 
> View attachment 349636


I thought they were autonomous.  Turns out they're just beggars.


----------



## daveman (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Why would you counter-protest an anti-Sharia protest?


----------



## Thunk (Jun 13, 2020)

Seattle Cedes Fire Station To Protesters To Turn Into Community Center









						Seattle cedes fire station to protesters to turn into community center
					

The city of Seattle announced that it would turn a fire station into a community center for black residents after weeks of protests.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				







*New White Privilege Tax In CHAZ*

They have become what they are fighting!


----------



## daveman (Jun 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Seattle Cedes Fire Station To Protesters To Turn Into Community Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, leftists never object to government oppression and corruption -- they just want to be the ones benefiting.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 13, 2020)

If There is anything that's needed it's to remove fire protection from black neighborhoods.  Especially since blacks are so keen on burning down their own businesses.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 13, 2020)

This is the story of the CHAZ/American War. When protests guaranteed in the American constitution go to the absurd and people in general lose many rights because of it. If these men and women are dependent on people from the outside to keep them alive, then they are frauds to the worst degree.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

daveman said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


You figure it out.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > So now I'm included in those that you want shot?
> ...


Longing for the good ole days huh?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

Gracie said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > The second event was the very first time I had ever participated in a marched and I did so with Black Lives Matter in January 2015
> ...


You are woefully misinformed.  Black Lives Matter was created in response to the numerous law enforcement killings of young black men and women under circumstances that whites when similarly situated, somehow manage to escape with their lives intact.

It you don't understand the difference between being killed by a criminal simply looking for an opportunity and being deliberately killed by your own government, then perhaps you need to study more.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 13, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If There is anything that's needed it's to remove fire protection from black neighborhoods.  Especially since blacks are so keen on burning down their own businesses.


I'm curious.  How old are you and is everyone in your environment as openly racist as you are?


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


lol. BLM is funded ONLY to get old white men into positions of power. The one that needs to study more is you.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 13, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Seattle Cedes Fire Station To Protesters To Turn Into Community Center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiots.


----------



## daveman (Jun 14, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...


Okay.  You want to be treated like livestock.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 14, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I'm in FAVOR of this "play fort for retarded children" playing out on its own...  Because people are too politically blinded to analyze this for what it REALLY IS...
> ...



This can only replicate in areas where the "morons" need to learn a lesson.. Sucks for you if you LIVE in one of those places -- but that's why I FLED CALI with bags of money about 14 years ago... For a mayor to be talking about a "summer of love" and how these squatters are "PATRIOTS" means that SHE needs to deal with them..  It's like letting the kids ride their bikes in the house because you think discipline and limits are for child abusers.,.. 

I'm PERFECTLY happy with idiot mayors and governors giving up their duties of their offices... Seems like EVERYONE KNOWS what happens in the end when entire areas are trashed -- EXCEPT THEM --  the residents/businesses FLEE and the REST of the city starts looking at Zillow listings in the suburbs... 

When that right wing "militia" took over a State Park in winter and no one was around, they were not denying Civil Rights, overturning elections, or destroying property... Yet people ended up getting killed because the left and media was SCREAMING for blood...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> I'm PERFECTLY happy with idiot mayors and governors giving up their duties of their offices... Seems like EVERYONE KNOWS what happens in the end when entire areas are trashed -- EXCEPT THEM --  the residents/businesses FLEE and the REST of the city starts looking at Zillow listings in the suburbs...


So how many states of our nation are you willing to let rot?

It isnt all about you, ya know, right?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 15, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm PERFECTLY happy with idiot mayors and governors giving up their duties of their offices... Seems like EVERYONE KNOWS what happens in the end when entire areas are trashed -- EXCEPT THEM --  the residents/businesses FLEE and the REST of the city starts looking at Zillow listings in the suburbs...
> ...



I know that a brain - addled socialist city council and Mayor in Seattle is "Not about me"...  That's a self fixing problem like MOST socialist revolutions eventually when things blow up on them... 

Can only happen in similar places... We've got about 1.5 generations BRAINWASHED into stinky leftist thinking that was POUNDED into them in 12 years of primary school and maybe 4 years of college..  I could type my fingers writing articles about that's now affecting the country -- or I could SIT BACK watch the kiddies play it out and FIGURE IT OUT for themselves and have a couple spiked ice teas... 

Not gonna happen in most ALL of America..  No matter how ANGRY, DERANGED and INDOCTRINATED these socialist progressive leaders ARE --- Most of them haven't lost their "self-preservation" instincts and won't allow it..  

Go knock yourself out STOPPING the best way to actually SAVE the Constitution and the country... A real-time EXPERIMENT in progressive movements revolution...  They're ALREADY arguing between "identity groups"...  C'mon, lighten up..  Maybe they'll KILL each other before 4th of July...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 15, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> I know that a brain - addled socialist city council and Mayor in Seattle is "Not about me"...  That's a self fixing problem like MOST socialist revolutions eventually when things blow up on them...


Nah, I think the average people living in that zone are just scared to death of attracting the attention of these Chicom warriors.

The POLICE and our government  have the responsibility of protecting them and Democrats are impotent in the face of leftwing activists.

That zone is USA sovereign territory and I want it back ASAP and the traitors put on trial.


----------



## Thunk (Jun 15, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Black Lives Matter was created in response to the numerous law enforcement killings of young black men and women under circumstances that whites when similarly situated, somehow manage to escape with their lives intact.



It's really not a secret. 

Whites usually *don't* assault the cop, scream obscenities, take the cops weapon, or try to shoot the cop. 

Works every time!  You should try it some time.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 16, 2020)

Thunk said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Black Lives Matter was created in response to the numerous law enforcement killings of young black men and women under circumstances that whites when similarly situated, somehow manage to escape with their lives intact.
> ...


Bullshit.  Better yet, where do you live and I'll provide you with proof of what you claim doesn't happen.

Then there are these instances
*11 times police successfully disarmed white people without killing anyone*
......

*6. When police responded to a call reporting erratic behavior from open carry advocate, Joseph Houseman, they found him on the street wielding a rifle.





*

Photo: mlive.com After shouting expletives, and refusing a breathalyzer test, officers retrieved his gun. Houseman was not arrested and his gun was returned the following day. 

*7. In San Diego, Lance Tamayo pointed his loaded 9mm pistol at police officers near a park where small children were playing.*






Photo: timesofsandiego.com Eventually, an officer shot Tamayo one time to disarm him. The police then called his cell phone and proceeded to speak to him for 15 minutes to negotiate a surrender.

*8. These two men were arrested after shooting up a Walmart in Dayton, OH with BB guns stolen from the store.





*

Photo: Post Falls Police Department Oh, and they were intoxicated. 

*9. Julia Shields was arrested after shooting at passersby's while driving her car.*






Photo: timesfreepress The Tennessee woman, clad with body armor, pointed her gun at officers as she led them on a high-speed chase. She lived to take this booking photo.

*10. After engaging in a shooting spree that ended in a standoff with the New Orleans Police Department, Derrick Daniel Thomas, was arrested.*







Photo: Orleans Parish Sheriff’s Office[/caption] He was later booked on five counts of aggravated assault.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > If There is anything that's needed it's to remove fire protection from black neighborhoods.  Especially since blacks are so keen on burning down their own businesses.
> ...



It's so funny you call this racist.  

I am cracking up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

There are hundreds of millions police interactions every year.  

You'd think people understand what a bell curve is.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

Canon Shooter said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend live in Capitol Hill in Seattle. I just got off the phone with them.
> 
> The police precinct there is still fully staffed and operational. Barricades have been removed to allow protesters/marchers the ability to go through.
> 
> Antifa has successfully taken over nothing...



Is that still the case ?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You _would _think that my response is based on this ONE comment of hers.  She's a flaming racist from way back.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Flaming racist now ?

Wow.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2020)

Meanwhile...lol....CHAZ RAZZIES are chasing a guy that stole something..armed with guns...claiming they won't " press charges" against him, etc. 

The Irony is amazing. 

Ill see if I can find the vid.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2020)

Its in 4 parts (4 vids).

Hilarious and amazing the irony. Raz from Chaz Nanu Nanu as someone else commented. LOL


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


That was one of the nicer ways I could say it.  Now that I think about it, I described the group to a colleague as "overtly racist".


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jun 16, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Do you agree with recent firings of people who simply made statements of opinion about the fact that "all lives matter" ?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 16, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter and her boyfriend live in Capitol Hill in Seattle. I just got off the phone with them.
> ...



Not sure, I haven't spoken to her in a couple of days.

They feel very safe, though. They're still more concerned with Covid-19 than Antifa thugs...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 16, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Its in 4 parts (4 vids).
> 
> Hilarious and amazing the irony. Raz from Chaz Nanu Nanu as someone else commented. LOL



Looks like the guy made it beyond the barricades. The Antifa mob thugs should be arrested once they cross that border...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 16, 2020)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Photo: timesofsandiego.com Eventually, an officer shot Tamayo one time to disarm him. The police then called his cell phone and proceeded to speak to him for 15 minutes to negotiate a surrender.



Lucky shot.. Or really skilled officer.. Not clear how he was disarmed by the one shot, but they STILL needed "15 minutes to negotiate" a surrender...  That's bad reporting... Probably more to that story -- right Newsvine?

You're SELECTING THESE..  What matters is the numbers and statistics.,.  Here they are for UNARMED police killings... 41 last year...  NINE were black.. NINETEEN were white.. Which mean 11 were brown, yellow or mixed race/not supplied.. Number of ARMED police killing was about 200.  This includes mass shooters, stand-offs, attacks ON police...



Number of police, sworn officers killed --- about EIGHTY...

Most ALL of these issues ARE SYSTEMIC, but the ANSWER IS -- the systemic problem is NOT racial.. It's more related to economic, education deficiency or prior offenses than it is race..  We have to work together on the LOCAL levels to attempt to fix all that....

If having a black Police Chief in Minneapolis (who once sued the city for racial discrimination) look the other way over deficiencies didn't STOP a KNOWN bad cop from killing George Floyd --- we got to get a better definition of the REAL issues...


----------



## daveman (Jun 16, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> ...and Democrats are impotent in the face of leftwing activists.


The "activists" -- i.e., domestic terrorists -- are the militant wing of the Democratic Party.

_They're on the same side_.  The Dems running those shitholes WANT their cities burned.


----------



## Thunk (Jul 1, 2020)

After 3 weeks of terror...they are finally tearing down CHAZ and removing the criminals on July 1st.  

The mayor and governor should be treated harshly for abandoning their own citizens and allowing them to be raped and murdered!  





__





						Breaking Live:  Police Have Arrived at CHOP
					

Appears they are going to clear CHOP finally.  It s 4am there.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## daveman (Jul 1, 2020)

Thunk said:


> After 3 weeks of terror...they are finally tearing down CHAZ and removing the criminals on July 1st.
> 
> The mayor and governor should be treated harshly for abandoning their own citizens and allowing them to be raped and murdered!
> 
> ...


Democrats aren't responsible for any bad thing ever.

Just ask 'em.


----------



## Thunk (Jul 1, 2020)

daveman said:


> Democrats aren't responsible for any bad thing ever.
> 
> Just ask 'em.



I know. 

A Minneapolis cop murders a black man and somehow it's Trumps fault.


----------



## daveman (Jul 3, 2020)

Thunk said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats aren't responsible for any bad thing ever.
> ...


A cop with previous complaints ignored by a Democrat.


----------



## Zorro! (Sep 17, 2020)

*AG Bill Barr Asked Federal Prosecutors to Consider Bringing Criminal Charges Against Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan For Allowing Anarchists to Establish CHOP/CHAZ*.

The attorney general has also asked prosecutors in the Justice Department’s civil rights division to explore whether they could bring criminal charges against Mayor Jenny Durkan of Seattle for allowing some residents to establish a police-free protest zone near the city’s downtown for weeks this summer. 

Barr encouraged the prosecutors to seek a number federal charges.

The seditious conspiracy statute, 18 U.S. Code § 2384, is a means of punishing those who conspire to violently overthrow or who oppose by force the authority the U.S. government or who by force conspire to seize federal property.

In early June, Antifa-BLM anarchists established a six block area they called the “Capital Hill Autonomous Zone” CHAZ/CHOP with armed guards controlling access and shaking down businesses.

Far-left Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan defended CHOP/CHAZ and said the police-free zone was part of a street carnival to celebrate a summer of love.

President Trump repeatedly warned Jenny Durkan and Governor Jay Inslee (D) he would act if they did not act to secure the city from anarchists who have taken over several blocks in an armed occupation.

Durkan responded to Trump with childish taunts.


Durkan’s summer of love turned into a summer of murder. Two blacks were murdered inside of the CHAZ//CHOP zone within one week.

SDOT [Seattle Department of Transportation] crews in late June finally removed barricades from Seattle’s CHAZ/CHOP with heavy machinery after two confirmed murders in the police-free zone.


----------



## Thunk (Sep 17, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Barr encouraged the prosecutors to seek a number federal charges.


----------

